# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls Part 11



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all        

Rachel x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

ME FIRST ME FIRST!!! HA HA HA HA!!!!          

Simple things eh...


----------



## grazia (Sep 29, 2008)

Hopefuly this is the lucky part for all waiting!

Toffeecat - welcome back. 4 months a quite a break but worth it in your case. What is PCT Surrey?

JustP - honey, they will grow up so quickly. Just be patient.  

Joy56 - you completely confused me - or rather I am finding some interesting info out of you.  Could I be on the NHS list in 2 clinics on the same time? 
I know from QM that I amentiteled to 3 NHS cycles - one every 1.5 years. I thought that is it forever. 3 attempts. Would another clinic agree to do me another ICSI in lets say 6 months if this one not succesful? I thought no clinic would do another earlier than 1.5year after the first one. Also does every clinic has its own independent NHS list and different waiting times? I am so confused.

I am staying at QM this time as no one would beat their appointment  - on 23Oct - just 12 more days.
SarahTM - Who is Nick Poulsford? I start to believe they treat me like stupid as I am not English. As I am not paying the same taxes as everyone else. I tried to speak to them on Wednesday and find about waiting times. Spoke to the same person as usual - I don t know how can I get through someone else. I was told - "Oh, your turn is not any time sooner. QM needs to get more funding from NHS." This made me think - do they get particular amount every year and once spend it - that s it. Then would another hospital get more or less money? Would they also offer more attempts on NHS? Would they make me wait 1.5 years between every cycle?
Now I believe I did not do my homework wel enough! I trusted the good old NHS will have the same practice in every clinic.
Think of calling and making appointments ASAP at as many clinics as possible. I live near Barnes - 15min QM, 15min Hammersmith etc. Traveling is not an issue.


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Girls

I had typed a very long post to everyone yesterday and then hit the back button by mistake and lost it all. I was so    that I couldn't even re-type it! So have tried again today ...

Thank you everyone for your good wishes and growing vibes ... they all worked!

I shall start with an update from me (well you did all tell me to put myself first!).  Went to QM on Friday and follicles have grown so EC is a definite for Monday. So definite in fact that I had the trigger injection at half midnight last night/this morning! On Friday we had 16 in total, 8 over 17mm and the rest not far behind. I am feeling very excited, and of course nervous too. Please keep fingers crossed for ET to be on Thursday as that will mean that two weeks later will be my birthday!  I'm keeping my  for the best birthday present!

Sam, I do feel for you when I read your post about worrying about Aaliyah being lost. My mum popped round yesterday and we were laughing about the story she often tells of when I was a little baby and when she left me in the supermarket, at the till! She remembered to pick up all of the shopping but not me! She didn't even notice that she had left me there straight away! _AND _I wasn't her first born so you would have thought that she 'd remember she has a baby! We do laugh about it because it just goes to show that this sort of thing can happen to anyone as my mum is the most caring and wonderful, gentle, thoughtful person ever.

Jo, thanks for the viagra growth vibes . I wish I could help with advice about QM and Hammersmith but I can only really advise on WN and a little on QM. WN are great, very friendly and informative and things seemed to work well for me, despite the BFN on both tx. I didn't like QM at first but I think we just started off on the wrong foot thanks to a misunderstanding between us all. I now think that they have been very helpful.

I've had a look for a hospital that take blood tests on the weekend but can't find one. I have found this link http://www.ashfordstpeters.nhs.uk/intranet/Ashford---/A-to-Z-of-/Blood-Test/index.htm. Perhaps your doctor can advise what you should do in this instance? Lots of  and  to you.

Wombly, hope you're having an 'up' weekend and feeling better (and smelling extra lovely) with DH back? I'm really keeping my  for your FET when it comes around. I too have frosties at WN. I have five in total stored in two straws of 3 and 2. Dr Riddle told us that he would defrost the 2 first and then if they didn't both defrost properly he would defrost the 3. I think that he also said that he could re-freeze some if we didn't need them all. Hope this makes sense. Do you have yours in a 2+2? Lots of    to you honey.

Sammy, glad to hear that DR is going well. You should definitely start drinking a lot of water straight away. It helps on so many levels. I didn't start straight away this time (basically I forgot!) and ended up feeling quite unwell at first. As soon as I caught up, I felt much better. Drinking lost of water also helps flush the drugs around I think and it helps with hunger! The proteins need to start at the stims stage. I've been seeing a acupuncturist for the first time on this tx. I've seen a lovely (and I mean REALLY lovely) girl called Christina from the London Acupuncture Clinic. They specialise in fertility issues. They have 3 locations (Chiswick, Ealing and Harley Street) and Christina works at all 3. I highly recommend her. She's been so caring, knowledgeable and is very easy to talk to. DP has also been seeing her and it has definitely worked for his  (this is proven by test results at QM, not by me!!) Good luck with it all  

Sarah, I so feel for you having to make even more decisions. The variations and issues that arise with tx are so consuming and overwhelming. Which is right? What shall we do? How shall we do it? Where shall we go? There's just so much to think about and so many angles to add to it. It's like a huge 70 sided jigsaw that one has to complete with a blindfold on! I too agree with Wombly, she's given such great advice again (Note Wombly's DH!!) I can only send you lots of  and  and hope your decisions are made as simply as possible!

Tanya, 20 days until maternity leave! How lovely. I can't wait to get to that stage! Hope you're taking things easy in preparation?

Liz, hope you're having a good weekend. I bet Marvin is staying nice and warm in your belly. That's one thing I say is good about me having a wobbly belly already!

Toffeecat - Hello. Good luck with your upcoming tx.   I too have had my first (and only) NHS tx at QM and they have covered all the costs for ICSI.

Grazia, PCT stands for primary care Trust and is the body that allocates funds for all healthcare in Surrey. As far as I am aware they only provide one free NHS cycle based on certain criteria. Well, they did for me anyway. I had to be under 39 and had no more than 2 private tx paid for by myself (amongst other things). You can phone them to talk about what is covered. You should be able to find their number and view more about them here http://www.surreyhealth.nhs.uk/. Try not to be put off with the way they speak at QM, I think their tone often comes across as abrupt but now that I know them, I can see that they don't mean to - it's just that they're all busy! Good luck with it all  

Lots of love to all those that I've not mentioned personally, my brain is all over the place at the moment!

Am off to pack my slippers and dressing grown!

Lots of love and    to all.
JustP

  

PS, Sorry for the long rambling post - I ramble when I'm nervous!!

/links


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi - just a quickie

GOOD LUCK FOR EC tomorrow JustP - hope you get lots of lovely juicy eggs

Wombly x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Evening ladies

A brief one from me to say GOOD LUCK  JustP with EC Tomorrow     

All went well with my scan on Thursday. Announcing our news to my family in France at the weekend made it sank in a bit more for me.. 12 weeks on and I'm still struggling to believe we've made it that far  

Night night all, hope everyone had a lovely weekend

C x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ooh look new thread already!

Just P - I know I'm too late to wish you luck in advance, but I hope that EC today goes fantastically well. Terri & Nina will have looked after you very well on the ward!

Anyway it sounds like those follies have grown big and juicy (and so many too)!!!!
Fingers crossed for you and DP    

Also, with regards to your story about your mum leaving you at the supermarket till - my parents moved house when I was a few months old and they were about 2 miles down the road, before they realised they'd left me asleep in my carrycot in the empty house!!!! Luckily they still had a key to go back and get me  

Clarabel - brilliant news about your scan (was this your sneaky private one or your official NHS one?). Need more details though - did they change your EDD and what is it by the way?
How are you feeling now? Hope the m/s and exhaustion are easing a bit.

Hello everyone else too - hope you all had fabby weekends - enjoying the autumn sunshine

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Before I start I just thought I'd let you know I'm feeling much better and won't be ranting in this post!  

Thanks for the replies and letting me sound off!

Grazia, I'm not an expert but I do know that NHS funding for IVF differs depending on where you live as each PCT decides how they allocate their budget.  Our PCT is North Surrey and they fund 1 IVF or ICSI cycle if you're between 35 and 40 and I think they would fund 3 cycles if you're under 35.  I think that if you're eligible for 3 cycles then you are only able to have one treatment every NHS financial year - I suppose there are so many people waiting for treatment they think it would be unfair to give three treatments to one person in one year?  Your GP would refer you to the closest hospital to you that offers IVF on the NHS so I suspect that you've already been referred to QM?  If you want to go somewhere else you'd only be able to do this privately.  I don't think that QM will be treating you any differently as you're not English - they're just busy and sometimes a little abrupt but when you meet them you'll hopefully find them friendlier.  Nick Poulsford is the funding manager.  You can ask to speak to him or sometimes he picks up the phone.

Clarabel, glad to hear the scan went well.  Were your family over the moon?

JustP, hope EC is going swimmingly as we speak, that they've harvested a bumper crop from you and that dh gets across London in record time so he can hurry back and pamper you!  Love the 70 sided jigsaw analogy - sums it up pretty well!

Toffeecat, excellent news about the NHS funding.  So when do you start?

Joy, thanks for the advice.  I've seen Minxy about quite a bit (I've noticed her 'cos my dh calls me Minxy!) - I think she's one of the Moderators.  I think I will post a message up and see what they say.  I have two godchildren who were conceived with IVF at Hammersmith so whilst waiting for our NHS funding to come up at QM we went there.  It was our first experience of IVF and very exciting to be honest.  Their clinic is quite plush with sofas to sit on and a drinks machine and stuff.  They are quite big though so you rarely get to see the same people twice.  Unfortunately it all went wrong - I started bleeding 10 days in to 2ww but then went in for blood test which they make you do and got BFP which turned in to biochemical pg and to be honest at that point we felt like a number and didn't feel like they were particularly caring.  Anyway, after that we waited for our NHS go which was at QM.  We had that, then a natural FET and a medicated FET which have all been bfns so I'm now thinking that we should go back to Hammersmith 'cos at least there we got an early BFP.  I'll keep you posted as to whether or not they have any good suggestions.  I'm seeing Mr Trew 'cos Mr Magara who was our consultant has now retired and we chose Mr Trew 'cos he had the first available appointment.  I think Mr Lavery is good too.  Can I ask why you're going to be going private after your lap when your NHS appt is on 20th Nov?  You sound exactly like me lining up your ducks!!  Hopefully by the time that date comes round you'll have had everything you need and will be able to go straight in to the tx?

Wombly, thanks for the advice about the diet.  I've actually decided to do it as best as I can.  My acupuncturist first told me to cut out wheat, dairy, sugar, caffeine and alcohol and then suggested and ordered me a book called the Holford Low GL diet which as far as I can see so far means you don't eat any red meat and you're only allowed two small chicken fillets and four eggs a week.  This diet allows dairy and a small amount of wheat which completely confused me so I've decided it's a step too far and that I have to do what I'm comfortable with as you suggested.  So I've managed to cut out the alcohol and caffeine completely, have even found ways round the wheat (apart from one slice of ciabatta on butternut squash soup I made for friends last night - yum!) and have more or less cut out the sugar (apart from a bit of apple crumble that my friend brought round last night - yum!!  ).  The one I'm struggling with is the dairy.  I don't have much anyway to be honest but I do like a bit of milk in my tea (rooibos now which is not going down so well!) and soya milk is vile!  Anyway, I'm gonna stick with it for a while and see how I feel 'cos at the moment I just have a near constant headache which I'm assuming is the caffeine withdrawal symptoms?!  Have you had your consultation with QM yet or are you not bothering and just going straight to WN?  Feel free to pm me if you ever fancy a rant of your own?!!

Liz, thanks for the pm.  How's Hank doing?  Did you manage to get yourself some lovely new 'over the shoulder boulder holders'?!!  I wear these already so God only knows what I'll be wearing when I do eventually get pg!  See the pma is slowly returning! 

Tanya, thanks for your message.  ARGC are on my list depending on what Hammersmith and QM say.  Hope you're doing well and are positively blooming?

Sam, hope you're OK and the girls are well and happy?

Well, nothing much else to say except that I had a phone call from my mum yesterday to say that she'd been talking to my sister and my granny and that they'd all agreed to pool together and give us the money to pay for tests and treatment at one of the top hospitals.  I was so touched as none of them are rolling in it at the moment.  I've told them to hang on to their money until we've decided what to do and completely run out of money. 

Have the QM consultation tomorrow so will keep you posted as to what they say.

Thanks for listening everyone.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah

Good luck with QM's tomorrow  

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

A quick one as I'm shattered and my dinner's nearly done bangers mash and beans! Yum 

JustP I hope it all went well today   

Sarah Good luck tomorrow  

Hi to everyone


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

Just a quick update from me to let you know how it went yesterday.  All is well and they managed to get 15 eggs!  15!  We should know today between 12.30 and 1pm how many have fertilised.

     

Julie and Mamood (sp?) were in theatre and both were very caring and sweet.  Nina looked after me in recovery and made me laugh.

Thanks for all your wishes!  Hope everyone is well   

Will update more later.

Love
JustP

PS, Sarah, Glad to hear you're feeling better.  What a lovely thought from your family too.  Hope the consultation went well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

JustP hope the phone call went well


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Girls

The Bridge have called and 13 have fertilised! They have said that it looks like we'll go back on Thursday to have ET.  They are calling back tomorrow with an update and a time for Thursday.

For some reason I feel even more nervous now!

This all means that I will get the POSITIVE results on my birthday.

*and breathe*

Lots of love 
JustP xxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP - HUGE congratulations on getting so many eggies and 13 fertilising!    

Here's to exciting times ahead and a big fat positive result birthday pressie  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

JustP that is great news well done!     and good luck for thurs


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow JustP, so after all that worry that your follies weren't doing so well you got gazillions of eggs and they nearly all fertilised!!  Fingers crossed that they're all good enough to freeze for sibling(s) for this one!  We're in real need of some good news on here so sending all my positive vibes your way.    

Gonna keep this one short 'cos I think I scared you all off with my mammoth post yesterday!!

Just wanted to let you know that I had my consultation with Mr Kalu at QM today.  I thought I'd met him before but I must have seen Mamoud (spelling?!) 'cos I didn't recognise him!  Anyway, he was very nice, very caring and basically told us that having looked at all the factors he can only put our lack of pg down to bad luck.  He thinks we should decide between a fresh cycle and FET with the possibility of taking a fresh cycle to blastocyst if we're prepared to take the risk.  I discussed tests with him and he said although he is a firm believer in the fact that there is correlation between a woman's immune system and lack of implantation, they haven't found a positive cure for it yet so what's the point of testing for it?  He said that the clinics who do it give a whole concoction of drugs; aspirin, heparin, ivig and a whole heap of other things as they're not sure what works yet and yes, sometimes it results in a positive and sometimes it doesn't so the odds aren't all that better and in the process they're giving you toxic substances that won't do you any good.

So now I'm loving Mr Kalu and wanting to stay at QM but we're seeing Hammersmith next week so we shall see what they have to say before we make our decision.

Anyway, feeling much brighter about everything - off to my acupuncturist tomorrow and gonna ask her to give me lots of nice destressy, relaxing type stabs!!

Hi to all and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah - Hoorah for Mr Kalu!!!! So pleased that your consultation went well and really nice to hear some reasoning behind why testing may not be appropriate, rather than the standard "computer says no" approach to most questions like that!

I've not met Mr Kalu either - I've only met Mamoud, who did my EC on my last cycle, but I know that Katie spoke to Mr Kalu about this last cycle of mine.

So do you think you'll definitely now stay at QM's, as they have a protocol that worked amazingly for you last time (how many eggs did you get - 18 or something), or will you still consider Hammersmith? Oh ignore that as you've said already  

Anyway I'm really pleased that you had a positive consultation. Did he mention timings if you do go for another fresh cycle? Will you get one in (ooh er) before Christmas?

Take care

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Sarah that all sound really positive, I'm glad that you are feeling better about it all, wishing you the best of luck for you next TX


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

JustP - congratulations on your batch of eggies & the great fertilisation rate -      for them dividing & growing! Good luck for Thursday - its so exciting!!! I really hope you get that great bday present!

SarahTM - your consultation sounds positive, be interesting to hear what Hammersmith say too as I think our 2 BFN's are down to 'luck' as well  . I think I may have met Mr Kalu, I think he's the one that said 'don't worry we'll get you pg'! (hmmm) BTW - you will get used to Rooibos - I love it now & don't even drink PG tips anymore (  - never thought I'd say that about PG tips!) I'm also now on Pu'er tea, a friend of mine has got me on it for weight loss - lets see if it lives up to its name  

Hi to everyone else, sorry its a short one quite busy at the mo (makes a change!) and with new boss (who sits next to me) now can't come on here during the day  - just been to yoga & feel fully stretched! Forgot how much I love it and going to try & keep it up this time.

Wombly x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

Sarah, glad to see you're feeling positive and the consultation went went. Lots of   coming your way. It makes _such _a difference doesn't it when you feel positive? Your long post certainly didn't scare me away - it's nice to see that it's not just me! Wombly is right about the tea, you will get used to it. I remember when I used to take sugar in my tea and I can't stand it now. I guess it's a bit like smoking - you have to focus on that fact that you are gaining something as opposed to losing something. Enjoy acupuncture today!

Wombly, glad you're busy at the moment. Not so good to hear that you have a new boss sitting next to you. Good for you for going to yoga.  Where abouts do you go? I used to go in Ivor with some friends and I really, really loved it but it just fizzled out. I keep meaning to start again but never seem to get round to it. I could do with it today as I've woken up with a stiff back and I don't feel great.

Liz, Tanya, Clarabel, Grazia, Toffeecat and everyone else I've missed, lots of   to you.
JustP


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

Had a call from the Bridge just now and the appt is booked for tomorrow.  HOWEVER, we talked about blastocyst and now I'm all over the place.   I don't know whether to go that route or not.   They tell me that they'll let me know before 10am tomorrow morning whether it's feasible but say that it's something I should be considering now.  I need to decide because I need to also book my before and after ET acupuncture.  

Any comments or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Lots of love
JustP xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi JustP

I had a big chat with Mr Kalu about blastocysts yesterday and dh and I have decided that we'd be prepared to take the risk to get the increased success rates (50% as opposed to 35% is what I've read).  He said he believes that by taking them to blasts you may lose many of your embryos but he thinks that the ones that don't survive are likely to be the ones that wouldn't survive in you either so you're in effect getting the best embryos put back.  He said he would suggest just having one implanted to reduce the risk of twins but I told him not on your nelly (not sure he understood that ) 

I'm sure Liz will be on here giving you sound advice as of course Marvin is the result of a blastocyst transfer...

Whatever you decide, I have everything firmly crossed for you.

Wombly, do you have Rooibos with milk or on its own?  Also, doesn't Pu'er Tea have caffeine in it?  Are you going back to QM for your consultation or just heading straight for WN?  Whatever you do, here's hoping we're cycle buddies with bfps next time!

Tanya, thanks for the   .  Hope Jessica's behaving herself?!!

Hi to everyone else.

Sam, Lou, where are you?

Well my week's improving.  Went to see lovely acupuncturist this morning who told me I'm a very good girl for the no caffeine, no sugar, no alcohol, no wheat, no dairy regime (makes me feel very pious if I list it all out like that!   ) and that the reason I was so angry last week was that I was fed up with the whole infertility thing (urrgh yeah?!) and also that I was being too strict with myself.  I told her I'd decided to give it my best shot, do it where possible but not kill myself by not going out etc and she says that's the practical and sensible way to approach it.  She then put a heater on my tummy and some needles around me which was very nice and sent me home with a tiny needle in my ear which is supposed to relax me.  Currently feeling in need of a kindie nap!!

Anyway, enough from me.  

Hope you're all having an OK day in this grizzly weather.

love

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> I'm sure Liz will be on here giving you sound advice as of course Marvin is the result of a blastocyst transfer...


Da-da! As if by magic I appear!!!

Yep JustP - I went with the blastocyst option (as did Wombly I think?). It is very scary isn't it making that choice, but we had already decided to go with blasts, given the chance.
It is very sad to think that out of my 12 fertilized eggs, only 3 made it to blasts (2 going back and one just about scraping the criteria to be frozen). However as Sarah says - I look at it as the other 9 probably weren't of good enough quality to become viable anyway. I guess it's just one of those complete unknowns!
The other good thing with having blasts is that I had a pretty strong suspicion early on that it had worked, as the symptoms were different to my first BFN cycle.
I actually had my ET acupuncture and was on my way up to the Bridge, when I got the call that we were able to go to blasts, so I had to do a U-turn and head back home and wait on tenterhooks until Saturday morning to see if was still 'game-on'. It is a terrifying process but well worth it when you get that BFP!!!!
Plus the Bridge recommended that I have Gestone injections through the 2ww which I did do and then I used up my Cyclogest afterwards to give a bit of extra support.
My usual acupuncturist couldn't do Saturday's so I used Nick up at the Bridge instead for the before & after ET acupuncture.
Fingers crossed for whichever decision you go with and if it's any help, the embryologist told me that the 2 embies that made it to blasts were the 2 they'd already chosen to go back on Day 3 anyway.
Sorry if I'm sounding like a broken record repeating myself!!! 

Sarah - I have my Rooibos with a little bit of skimmed milk and although it certainly doesn't have the 'kick' of normal tea, I've been drinking it for so long now, I'm used to it but Dandelion coffee is still gross! 

The heat lamp on the tummy makes you very sleepy and even more relaxed doesn't it - mmmmmm lovely! Watch those little tabs in your ear though as mine itched like hell towards the end of the 2nd day, which I was told it may do (not sure if that was partly due to the hot weather too)

Hello everyone else - where have you all gone?

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi girls

JustP, what an impressive crop!! and to hear so many fertilised as well  . I can understand your dilema with blasto but can't really offer any advice as this was not an option for us and our 4 fertilised eggs
Sending you lots of    for the coming days. Whatever you decide to do, if your regular acupuncturist is not available for you before and after ET, I can also recommend Nick the acupuncturist at The Bridge who I also had acupunture with before and after my ET.

Sarah, I'm glad you had such a good consultation at QM. It makes a world of a difference when you are dealing with someone who's listening to you, treating you like an individual and not just following yet another protocol. Hope the acupuncture is also helping keeping your spirits high and positive. Good luck with your appt at Hammersmith next week. I guess you'll now wait until you speak to them before deciding your next step.  

Wombly, so impressed with you doing yoga. Have tried it so many times but just don't seem to be able to get into it.. Must try and get myself back to the gym and swimming pool though, otherwise I'll soon turn into a beach whale  

Liz, I hope you are keeping well and blooming in your second trimester. I went to see Hillary this morning and since I seem to be doing pretty well at the moment, I might not see her until my last trimester now. Unless I suddenly come up with some odd aches and pains, which Hillary said can usually be treated with acupuncture.

I also had my NHS scan and midwife appointment at Kingston today. They seem a little disorganised, extremelly busy so I'm not overly impressed if I am completely honest, but what can I say it's probably the same everywhere with NHS ressources so overstreched. 
The midwife was lovely but probably straight out of school and everytime I had a question the answer was 'that's probably normal'.. what do you mean probably?!! 
Then she insisted on working out my due date with the date of my last period, but as this is an IVF baby, I said to her you should be using the EC date.. in the end she said to check with the sonographer..
The sonographer insisted on using the ET date, despite me saying it should be EC.. I'm so confused?! 
I was done with my scan within 20mns and the sonographer could not quite get beanie in the right position for some of the nuchal measurements.. but nevermind she said the ones she did have 'would do'.. hum not too happy about that either.. 
So now they won't need to see me again until I go back for my 21 week scan. They suggested I went to see my GP at 16 weeks to check blood pressure and urine. Well, surely they should be seeing me?!
I'm so glad I had that private scan last week, which also was a Nuchal one and the doctor took so much more time measuring everything. I might go back to that place for the 21 week scan too now. Will see..

Sorry about the rant and the me me me post. I should not complain really as I feel fine and seem to be doing well. But somehow, they just did not feel me with confidence this morning  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing great 

C x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh Clarabel, I admire you for keeping quiet.  That kind of thing makes me really cross.  I know the hospitals are busy but surely they must realise how important these appointments are for mums-to-be?  I bet it was for that reason that they went in to their profession?  I would feel obliged to point that out to them!!   (of course making a complete enemy of myself!! )

Thank goodness for your private scan.  It's a disgrace that you should feel the need to go privately isn't it?

I'm signing out and getting off my soap box!!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Clarabel

Just to say that I know EXACTLY what you mean about Kingston as I felt exactly the same after my 12 week scan there. That main waiting area is hideous and chaotic and didn't fill me with any confidence whatsoever. 
But I've spoken to friends who have had their babies at Kingston and can't sing enough praises of the staff and facilities there. One girl, who I could've sworn would have gone private to The Portland, said there is no way she would pay for private care when the care at Kingston is so good, so I'm not sure if that reassures you any more? It has reassured me and at the moment I'm staying put!
The sonographer who did our 12 week scan was very unhelpful and pretty unresponsive to our questions, but as you, we'd had a very thorough private scan beforehand, so weren't too worried. I think the 12 week scan is just to very quickly check that everything is where it should be and to get the CRL to estimate EDD. 
Luckily there is only 1 day difference between working out my EDD going by my EC date or by going by my LMP date, so I just stick with the LMP date as it confuses them so much with IVF EC dates!
Did you manage to come away with some good scan images?

It's scary isn't it to think you're on your own until 21 weeks - especially with not even getting your notes!

I'm the same with acupuncture now as there is probably not a huge amount more that Hilary can help with until the third tri, although I may go back earlier if I'm feeling stressed, as it's a great relaxer.

Anyway - feel free to rant away anytime!  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good you two, stop using Hilary so she has more time for me please?!! 

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

we have! we have! She's all yours (for now!)  

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Offski home now - have lovely evenings everyone

JustP -   for those embies to grow big and strong and be ready to romp off as blasts

Liz
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sorry, I haven't posted for a while.  How's everyone??  You know by now that I'm horrible with personals - read I don't know how many pages and now can not remember who is at what stage!!

With me - things are probably not as bad as it could be.  I really struggle with muscle and bone pain.  On Monday I struggled to walk as my hips was so sore and today I have terrible pain in my legs and back.  It really is bad especially when I'm at work.  Being a nurse means being on my feet for 12 hours a day.  I struggle to get through the long days - but hey that's life.

I've been going for acupuncture locally - and it makes me quite relaxed and tired afterwards.  Otherwise I'm well.  I go for my baseline scan on the 22th of Oct.  

Well,   and   to all of you guys.  Have a lovely evening.

Bye
Sammy


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG I feel so so dumb!!!  I kept on coming on here and clicking on "show new replies to your posts" but as it's a new thread and I hadn't posted in it it didn't show anything!!    So I thought all of you were busy!!    I'm so annoyed with myself as I had a lot to catch up with!!  But sorry off to express milk for the little milk vampire so will be a quick one!

Sarah: I'm glad you're feeling better and hopefully won't be long till your PUPO again and getting that BFP you so deserve  

JustP: well done hun and a lovely number of eggs, don't know anything about blasto but heard you get better odds with them though    good luck for whatever you decide  

Tanya, Clarabel and Liz how are you feeling huns??    

Wombly, can't believe your boss is now sitting next to you    You should try them silent farts to put him off   

Sammy; hope your baseline scan goes well, thinking of you  

We are very well but had a bit of a scare at the week-end!!  Ended up having to test   as I had all of pregnancy symptoms!!  And my Af was late!!  My god I've always wanting to see that line comes through but I have to say that it was the last thing I wanted to see on saturday!!!  Anyway, AF has now turned up in full flow so I'm relieved and so is DH    I'm sure I'm forgetting loads of people so sorry!!

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

Thanks for all of your wishes and advice, it has really helped.

Liz, you made me think of Mr Ben when you appeared for some reason  I too, was on my way to acupuncture when the Bridge called. Three have gone to 8 cell and the rest are not far behind so we've decided to go the blastocyst route. Our ET will now be some time on Saturday.   Everything you have said has been really helpful - thank you. I hadn't even heard of Gestone injections before you mentioned it. Do you do them everyday? I've just had a quick search and found this poll http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36891.new Do the injections hurt more too? I'm not that worried, I just want to get prepared. I think I will chose this option as cyclogest really seems to give me cramps and I feel very bloated right now too (I know that is expected).

Sarah, thank you too for the comments from Mr Kalu, they have helped us make up your mind. I can imagine Mr Kalu looking a bit  when you said not on your nelly and thinking what's an  got to do with this? 

Sam .. don't worry, I did exactly the same thing on another thread. There were about 10 posts a day then all of a sudden it went quiet. I kept thinking 'how odd' but assumed everyone had just stopped talking too! 

Sammy, sorry to hear that you get achy bones. Have you tried homoeopathy? I often see a homoeopath in Chiswick for PMT but I once had a really bad arm pain for weeks and thought I'd try it for that. It worked within a couple of days the pain had gone. I'm not sure whether it would help you as yours sounds a lot more serious but if you want to give it a try I can pass on her details to you.

Lots of love to everyone else.
JustP xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi JustP - brilliant news

Have PM'd you re Gestone injections  But forgot to add that my buttocks were pretty lumpy and bruised by the end of the 2ww! It all went after a while though.

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks so much Liz.  I have a big   so hopefully that will help!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Samia said:


> OMG I feel so so dumb!!! I kept on coming on here and clicking on "show new replies to your posts" but as it's a new thread and I hadn't posted in it it didn't show anything!!  So I thought all of you were busy!!


Ssshhh, everyone! Sam's found us! We'll have to stop talking about her now

  

 Sam

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I thought you're not talking to me    

 Liz


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

of course not - we thought you weren't talking to us anymore  

How are you and the lovely girlies?

Liz
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there

JustP -  Thanks for the advise.  It seems so much better today after I had a wvery good night sleep last night.  I also wasn't working today which probably helped.  Today was actually a good day.  Did not feel so unwell.  Maybe I'm getting use to it all(I hope).

To all the others - thinking of you all.

Sammy


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning all

What a lovely, sunny day (even though it’s a bit brrrrrrrr!)

JustP – I’m still sending you and your embie/blasts lots of   for tomorrow. You can have a lovely wander over to Borough Market afterwards, for a scrummy lunch

Sammy – your muscle and bone pains sound awful and you really have my sympathy. Having to be on your feet for 12 hours a day must a real struggle. I’m getting achey now if I’m on my feet for a couple of hours!

SarahTM – how is Mrs Chilled today then? How’s that forehead bruise coming along?

Tanya – I see I missed your birthday on Sunday so happy belated birthday (what a splendid month to have a birthday). Hope you and DH and Jessica of course had a fantastic day – what did you do? 

Sam – OMG I can’t believe that you may have been pg again! I bet your heart skipped a beat (or two, or three) 

Wombly – have you left us now for WN? What’s next for you and where are you at?

Lou – come back Lou – we miss you

WendyP – how are you and little one. Think you must have had your anomaly scan by now so hope it was all super

Clarabel – how are you?

Grazia – only a week or so to go now until your appointment

Joy – only a moth to go now until your consultation – that’ll whiz by

Toffeecat – not sure I’ve replied to your last post yet but brilliant news that you can get started straight away. What are your timings like?

Now, who have I missed? 

Well I completely spooked DH this morning (or rather Marvin did!). I was lying in bed with a very solid bump and I told DH to have a feel (of my bump, ladies!). Well we could feel a very hard, rounded something which we think may have been Marvin’s head (or a lumpy bum!) – well it completely freaked DH out – very funny! 
I felt the same yesterday morning too (in exactly the same place) but this lump had a long, thin thing off it, which may have been an arm or a leg but Marvin wriggled off before DH got the chance to cop a feel. Spooky eh?
DH just keeps saying it’s like ‘Alien’

Anyway hope you all have lots of exciting things planned for the weekend

Liz
x
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

JustP, thinking of you and sending you LOADS of     for tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing well, won't stay long as I've logged in from work, which I'm a bit paranoid about!!

Sarah & Liz, thanks for your posts the other day. I realise Kingston is a busy hospital and I'd better get use to the "conveyer belt" feeling!!  
A work colleague of mine had her little boy there a few years ago. He was a few weeks early and she said she could not have asked for better care...

Have a great relaxing weekend everyone. Let's hope we get more autumn sunshine   Loving it!!   

C x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Girls

Thanks for your good wishes, I'm booked in for midday tomorrow   (I am also very   too!)

Liz, thanks for the borough market tip but I'll be heading back to Harley Street for post ET acupuncture.  Plus, I think I might be too scared to go anywhere apart from home to my bed to put my feet in the air!

Keep       for me and sending lots of            !

Have a great weekend all.

JustP xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Just to wish JustP all the best of luck tomorrow   

And Liz, my heart has just started to beat again!!  I've always in my life wanted to see that second line appear but last week I was   for it not to show!!  DH said with our luck it'd probably be twins!! He   the hell out of me!! 

I'm off to bed now as we've spent a lovely day at Woburn safari park and the girls have just gone to bed after having had diner round the in-laws!!

hello to all,

Sam


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

So sorry for not writing in ages girls - I too made the "no notifications" mistake.

Sarah - so glad Mr Kalu made you feel reassured. Its so rare that you find a healthcare professional who really makes you feel comfortable and completely gets you. I really hope that has helped with your journey . Have you met with hammersmith too?

Clarabel - so glad you went for the private scan. Sometimes its worth paying the extra isn't it just to get that level of service and hopefully you can put the NHS one to the back of you mind. I too have heard great things about Kingston for actually having the baby so hopefully that will carry you through.

Liz - you're right - just a month to go now for the NHS appt (feels like a year) although have almost put that to the back of my mind in favour of pressing ahead privately. The reason being that I would have to wait a further two months after that initial nurse meeting to see a consultant and then the waiting list is currently at 12 months. I will still be going along so I have that as my insurance policy, but my plans are sealed. We've managed to blag all our blood tests on the NHS (my lovely gyn and a sweet nurse at the doc's surgery offered to do them for us). Thanks so much Justp for looking around for a weekend blood testing place. The good news is that day 2 was yesterday so I was able to get it done at my GP surgery. In terms of next steps for us, we have my DH's second SA next week (after 3 months detox he is at breaking point now. Is desperate for a drink and unless there's been a miracle turnaround I think he is going to return to drinking in moderation). Then on 3rd November I have my lap. As soon as I'm on my feet again we're then making our way to see a consultant armed with all our results which we should have by then, and will press the 'go' button. I just finally have to make up my mind between QMs and Hammersmith. Sarah - would be really interested to hear what your decision was?

JustP - how amazing about all those eggs. I'm so sorry I haven't replied in the last week to congratulate you. That's incredible!!! I've just been reading abut the whole blast debate and I have to say I think that's one of the most diificult decisions to make (plus the whole one versus two of course). Its very early days for us as we're not even confirmed for any treatment yet but my husband and I were discussing it the other night and thought blast was definitely the way to go if we get our chance. There's a great clinical paper by the Lister if you get a chance to read it... its on their website http://www.ivf.org.uk/info-zone-and-faq/. How many blasts have you transferred?

I'm sorry I didn't reach you in time to wish you luck for this lunch time. I will be thinking of you though. Be really positive. and a huge hug for luck.
Lots of love
Jo
x

/links


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A flying visit 'cos I'm off to take my godchildren to an Insect Fair?!!  

Just wanted to say I'm keeping everything crossed for you JustP.  Hope your 'crop' made it to blasts and that your et goes smoothly.

Love to all and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

A quick one from me as I've just got back home and want to put my feet up!

Only two made it to blasts (the two fighting ones) so at least the Bridge didn't have to chose.  They did say that if it was yesterday, they would have picked another two so it just goes to show you that blasts are good if you can handle the extra wait and decision making!

Both are now on board (one stayed behind for a mo but was spotted then they double checked the tube thingy - thank goodness for double checking!!).

Acupuncture before and after so I'm feeling nice and relaxed.

  Stay snuggled little ones!  

Thanks for all of your wishes!
JustP xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Good luck JustP I hope they are both snuggling in nicely,       you don't have to wait 2 weeks with blasts do you before you test?

Liz Thanks Just a quiet one for me this year, but still nice 

Hi to everyone I'm off to the baby show at Earls Court tomorrow so I should really get to bed!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just P -     on your 2 little blasts going back (any names for them yet?)

I'm sending you all my positive vibes for the next 10 days or so, that you get a lovely BFP!

Tanya - have fun at the Baby Show. I'd have loved to have gone, but it's just too early for us. January would have been better (maybe they could have another one just for me  )

SarahTM - how was the insect fair?

Well I had a lovely day yesterday. It was my birthday too - and like Tanya, was also a low key affair. We went to Wisley for the day as they has a 'Taste of Autumn' festival on, so it was Butternut Squash soup and bread with cheese and apples for lunch and it was completely yum!
Then out with friends for dinner in the evening so all in all, although it wasn't a riotous birthday, it was still really nice.

Hello everyone else  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bonjour everybody,

Liz and Tanya, sorry girls: Happy belated birthday  

JustP, good luck hun and sending loads of babydust and   your way, when do you test?


Take care all,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well I can only apologise for my absence like I usually do! But here I am for a quick one (!!!) on a Sunday afternoon as DH is busy working upstairs! We had computer problems for a bit while my bro (who looks after it) was away in the US, but we're sorted now, then I lost the thread.... yes I'm one of those dumbos that didn't get any notifications, couldn't believe it was a new thread already, just thought everybody was being quiet! Anyhoo, here I am, and it's taken me ages to catch up, although I have been catching up bit by bit, just not had time to post! Silly me, thought that shopping on line at Tescos would save me time - well it does, but I seem to have to do shopping instead of FF time! Boo!

Bonjour Sam! I can't believe you had to have a pg test.... wow, and to even have to keep your fingers crossed it was a BFN.... that must have been a bit weird for you! Cheeky dh hoping it'd be twins! 

Liz and Tanya! BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you both, can't believe I missed it! Mind you I managed to miss my Godson's this week, and had to send a belated card and present, mind you, aged 4, I should think I'm probably forgiven! 
Liz, I really can't believe your ticker says 19 weeks! 19 WEEKS! Where has the time gone! Must be so exciting to feel bits of bums and bits of legs - all a bit alien! Glad you had a great birthday - probably a nice sober one!!!!

Tanya, 30 weeks.... Hope you had a good time at the baby show. Did you crash the credit cards? Love Jessica's scan pic by the way!

Just P, good luck enjoy feeling PUPO! I'm convinced acupuncture helps, even if only to relax you! I must admit I was paranoid about the tubie thing, I found it hard to believe how they could see anything in there, or even know if they'd left them behind or not. My nightmare was the nurse coming into the room with the tubie thing primed and then tripping over and catapulting the contents across the room! 

Sarah TM, insect fair?! What's all that about?!! Sorry to hear about your BFN, I was rooting for you, but at least it sounds like you've had some positive feedback from QM. How's the mouse saga continuing? 

Hi to Jo, Clarabel, Sammy, Wombly, Grazia and anybody I've missed! Sorry not to catch up on any more personals, would take me even longer and I'd end up posting next week!

Well, been quite busy - and hasn't the weather been fantastic! Was actually outdoors sunbathing by the pool (not mine I add!) last Sunday! I am thinking of starting acupuncture again to see if I can regulate my cycles. I feel rather impatient at not doing anything regarding tx..... much as I'd love to do one more IVF, not so sure DH could bear it, and I have to think of him. If I get more of an urge, I might try and convince DH. However, for the time being, still trying au naturel. I had AF on holiday (just the day before my birthday - yeah thanks you old witch) and then the weird thing was after that my next cycle was 16 days. I've only had this a couple of times before, and when I have, AF has been the Mother of all AFs! What is that all about? Convinced I'm going to get the menopause. So hopefully maybe the acu will help a bit. Anyway, enough about me. Think I might drag DH out for a nice afternoon walk before the sun disappears completely!

I promise to not be quite so rubbish at posting! That should be my New Year's resolution I think, but maybe I'll do it early!!

Take care everybody!
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, been a bit up & down really.

JustP - congrats on being PUPO!! And with 2 good blasts    keep your feet up & good luck for the 2ww madness!

SarahTM - an insect fair?!?! Hope you had a nice time

Tanya - happy belated birthday - hope you had fun at the baby show

Liz - happy belated birthday to you too - how nice that you can feel MArvin now 

Lou - hope you manage to get some answers about your cycle

Joy - have you decided your def going to go privately now? Which clinic will you go with?

Samia -   about your scare - glad the witch turned up for you (there are times when she is welcome)

Hello to everone else too - sorry my personals are a bit rubbish - bit rushed for time.

As for me - the quick side to the story is we've decided to delay the FET tx for another month so we can go skiing the first week of Jan. Also - I've found out Surrey PCT have changed their guidelines to 2 goes from this Sep so we have written to them to consider our case for another go so keeping our  - if they say we can go again early next year then we may keep the frosties on hold again in favour of another full ICSI cycle but we'll see what happens.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday everyone - Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Liz I hope you had a great day yesterday  


Wombley good luck I hope you have some good news from the surrey PCT   and enjoy skiing 

Lou Will you go back to Jen for the accu or is she finished doing it now that she has her hands full, good luck  

JustP    

Hi Sam, Sarah, Joy and everyone I have misssed 

The baby show was good and I got a few bits and pieces but I'm shattered now!

Tanya


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello everyone

JustP, great news on the 2 blasts! Sending you tons of   and   for the coming days xxx

Liz and Tanya, a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you both  

Hope everyone else is keeping well 

Cx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

It's so good to see some of my old buddies here and how well you are all doing.

I just wanted to check in and give you all some good news from me for a change, I've done IVF again at the Lister and had three eggs collected and two embroys transferred on Saturday.  And I'm on the 2ww again.

I've been reading the boards from time to time but have been too .*!"%&**()) to join in until now and I really just wanted to give a little hope to all you ladies just like me who've had the wind knocked out of their sails again and again.  QMH wrote me off, St Helier wrote me off and the Lister have just done an amazing job, please please please go for a second opinion ladies if you are in any doubt.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG Jack, great to hear from you, thought you were lost and gone, away on the Lister thread. Wow, that's great to make it to the 2ww, keeping everything possible crossed for you - and I can cos it's not that time in my cycle so my legs are crossed too!!!    That's brilliant news, please please make it even better news with a BFP! When do you test?   

Tanya, I'm going to see how Jen is placed, if she's not too busy (Max is now getting his terrible twos early!) I'd like to have her again, otherwise I will try the Chinese Dr I had before. Mind you she made me take the nasty chinese herbs, which I can't say I've missed!! Jen did nice coffee instead!  

Wombly, good idea with the skiing 1st week of January! Me too! Can't wait, here's praying for a lot of snow and nice cold weather! We went same time last year to France and it rained! Skiing and rain just aren't meant to happen! 

Anyway, nothing else to report. Bye for now!!! Hello to everybody else!

Lou
xxx


P.S. I'm going for a record here, this being one of my shortest ever posts!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Lou Demi said:


> P.S. I'm going for a record here, this being one of my shortest ever posts!!!!


Double record actually Lou - not only one of your shortest posts but that must be record posting time between posts! You're like London buses aren't you?   
I'm not knocking it of course as it's lovely to hear from you after so long

However it also very lovely to hear from Jack again (Hi Jack - how are you?). That's just brilliant & amazing news that you are currently PUPO again and how fantastic that you have two back on board. Did you have the same lovely doctor at the Lister?
Anyway I'm wishing you loads and loads of luck for this 2ww and sending you lots of positive vibes     

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG Jack how are you hun?  So lovely to hear from you and I'm hoping we will hear a lot more from you and hopefully hear of your BFP.  I'm still full of PMA and I hope I'm right     As you probably can see I've had a little girl and we've called her Keira    Please keep in touch with us, we've missed you    Lots of love and   your way.

Hello everybody, and oh my word Lou (twice in as many days  )

 to all,

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello girls 

Just a quick post from me because I can barely type! I'm so on edge that I'm sitting here chewing my fingers. I know it's silly but I can't seem to help it. My head is going crazy and I don't know whether I'm coming or going! DP and I had planned to go away for a few days to Norfolk but I haven't even been able to get my act together for that! I haven't been out of the house  and I'm slowly going mad . I feel like hiding under the duvet for 2 weeks until I do the PT. You would have thought that I would be okay on my 3rd attempt! 

Hello Jack, nice to meet you (even though I haven't! ). I too had two embryos put back on Saturday. Lots of    and  to you. When do you test?

Wombly, sorry to here you've been a bit up and down lately. I wish I could offer some words of cheerfulness but as you can read from above, I'm not thinking straight either. You could just laugh at me instead?  That's good news about Surrey PCT. I hope it works out for you. Keep us updated. Lots of  to you honey.

Sam, I think we're going to test on 30th Oct still even though the doc said test on 31st. I think he was giving us extra time because that will be 13 days after ET. It's my birthday on 30th so I'm going to test then. It's 12 days after blasto so I think this should be okay? (If anyone thinks otherwise please shout!!)

Liz, thanks for all messages and help. The injections in my  haven't been _too _bad. DP has put an ice pack on first for about 15 minutes and this has helped a lot.  I do have bruises there though. Happy belated birthday for the 18th (ET day too!) The Taste of Autumn festival sounds lovely .. my idea of a great birthday! And yes, we have named number 6 and number 13 to Bertie and Ernie! We're both Sesame Street fans as you can see.

Lou, I too had visions of the embryologist tripping over and the wee ones going flying! Thankfully she walked very slowly which calmed my nerves. I was surprised to watch it all on the ultrasound as this was not an option at WN. At WN you see a picture of the embryos on a screen before they are transferred. At The Bridge, when the Doc put the 2nd one in, it looked like it was pushing the first one out the way a bit. I felt like it was saying 'Oi, move up a bit' - it was quite surreal.

Sarah, the insect fair sounds intriguing. I don't mind insects in general but not a fan of spiders. Hope you and your god children enjoyed it.

Clarabel, thanks for your good vibes!

Tanya, happy belated birthday to you too. Hope you are doing well.

Jo, thanks for sending the link to the article. I will read it when I can concentrate for more than 1 minute on something other than "Oh my god is this or isn't this going to work?" 

*and breathe again*

Lots of love to all. Sorry for being so bonkers!

JustP, Bertie and Ernie


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a bit lost and looking for advice. Can you please help?

I am a complete IVF newbie. After ttc for v long time our Dr diagnosed male factor IF. On October 14th, 2008 our Dr referred us for further investigations (Gyne + Urologist) at Epsom Hospital. So far only the Urologist appointment has arrived (for Nov 19th), and the Gyne one has not yet been processed by Epsom Consultant Gynecologist. I was told it may take 5-6 weeks to get that appointment. 

If IVF is our only hope, we'll be referred to Queen Mary's Roehampton. I called QM's yesterday and was very lucky to speak with Nick Poulsford (sp?). He was v kind and helpful. He said that once I'd been referred for IVF there I'd probably have to wait for a maximum of 6 months (but most likely 3) to get treatment. 

Now, I will be 37 in December, and because I originally thought I'd have an 18 month wait on the NHS I booked a private appointment at Hausken Klinikk in Norway to begin investigations and potentially start treatment this November. It's likely that the whole tx will cost around £3,500 (including IVF, flights, and medicines - no need for accommodation as DH has family in Norway). And if it did work, I might be pregnant by January.

If the tx doesn't work, then I risk being bumped off the list because I am not physically ready when QM's are (though I'm just guessing here as I'm not quite sure how these things work).

My questions to you are these:

1. Is it realistic to think that I'll be seen at QM's and be receiving NHS tx within 6 months? 

2. Given my age, would you cancel the private appointment in favour of the NHS gamble? 

When I asked Mr Poulsford he said that I should just save my pennies and wait for the QM's appointment. But the uncertainty surrounding treatment is taking a huge toll on me. 

I am very confused, and I honestly don't know what to do...        

I would be most grateful for your input, experiences and thoughts. 

BIG THANK YOU AND VERY BEST WISHES WITH LOTS OF BABY DUST TO YOU ALL



Belenzinha


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the QM's thread Belenzinha

Sorry I can't help you with your questions as I was denied any NHS tx (although I think the criteria has now changed), so all my cycles were privately funded (although I did have all the tests and investigations at QM's)

I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you

JustP - Try not to stress too much about Bert & Ernie (easier said than done, I know) - just think of them snuggling in nicely and making themselves at home  

Hello everyone else  

Liz
x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Liz,

Thank you very much for the welcome. I look forward to hearing from the other QM ladies. I have another completely different question: 

Has anyone here used Pycnogenol to improve the quality of their DH/DP's swimmers? 

I am very curious about this as it sounds very promising!!!

As you can see I'm full of questions me... 

After the shock of the diagnosis I am entering the 'now what' stage so the questions just keep popping!

THANKS! 

BTW, JustP, reading your posts fills me with hope. I will be keeping my fingers, toes, and everything else I can crossed for you and your two lovely embies.



Belenzinha


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Belenzinha

Welcome to the thread.  

We had a private cycle whilst waiting for our NHS cycle which unfortunately ended in a very early miscarriage.  We then went through all the necessary tests for the NHS cycle and then started tx with them about 6 months later.  I would suggest that you ask Nick Poulsford which tests you require and try to get them all done before you go to see them so that there's no delay.  

As for your private tx in Norway - I think only you can decide on that.  If you weren't quite ready for tx when your NHS cycle came up I think QM would delay it for you so I don't think you have to worry about that too much.  

Our thinking was that if you spend £3.5k and you're successful then who cares about the money?  Of course, we weren't successful but you have to just write off the money or you get yourself in a complete mess.  

IVF can be quite emotionally draining and if I was having my first IVF now I would probably decide to take the time to prepare myself and my body ready for the NHS tx, have some acupuncture, get on a healthy diet, stop drinking etc etc.  As it is I've only just started that in readiness for tx number 5?!!    Having said that my impatience always gets the better of me and I'm not good at waiting for anything!!

Whatever you decide I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

JustP, loads and loads of positive vibes your way        .  I'm so hoping it works for you, not only 'cos you deserve it but also 'cos I want to know that blastocysts are the way to go!!     As for going loop the loop, I found my last one the worst.  I was constantly knicker checking and had butterflies the entire 2ww!  How about buying yourself a mammoth jigsaw puzzle to keep yourself occupied?  Or a bumper puzzle book perhaps?!!

Jack, fab to hear from you.  Also have everything crossed for you.        Might have to pick your brain re the Lister if our Hammersmith consultation doesn't fill us with confidence.

Welcome back Lou!  I've pm'd you.  

Hey Wombly, good luck with the PCT.  Hope you're OK?  I'm jealous of your ski trip!  Feel free to pm me if you're feeling low and need a rant?

Hi lovely Liz, how did your presentation go yesterday?  Hope you're taking it easy today?

Hello everyone else - hope you're all well and happy.

Nothing new from me, just waiting for Hammersmith consultation on Thursday...

Insect Fair was weird - full of geeks breeding moths and selling butterflies, stick insects, grubs and the like!  Nice (not!!).  I think I'll stick to the Antiques Fair 'cos at least I have a chance of seeing something to buy there!!  6 year old godson and 8 year old goddaughter loved it though which is what counts!

Gotta go 'cos I'm off to see French and Saunders tonight and need to get some work done before I leave!

Speak soon.

love

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I apologise in advance for the lack of personals but I'm full of cold and feeling exhausted!!  Keira's doing well though: had her weighed and she's now 10lbs15!!  She's also properly laughing (the baby laugh IYKWIM  )  Aaliyah is also well, albeit a bit tired, and has her school picture tomorrow!!  How exciting!!  Strange what you get excited at these days!!  

Hi Belenzinha and welcome, just to give my opinion rather than advice: if you've already got everything booked for tx in Norway, I would defo go and give it a go!!  You've got nothing to loose: apart from £3500 but if tx works it will be all worth it and you'll never think of the money again!! And then if (and I'm sure you won't need it!!) tx doesn't work you can always fall back on your NHS one: if still ongoing with Norway you can always tell them you're still waiting for AF in order to start!! 

Hello everybody and SarahTM I hope you've had a nice evening watching French and Saunders  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

SarahTM - firstly loads of luck for your consultation at Hammersmith tomorrow. Do you think it will feel strange going back there again?
The Insect Fair sounds very _unusual_ - did they have a 'Bushtucker Trial' type of café going on there?
How was French & Saunders? DH was going to but tickets for my birthday but then decided I wasn't worth the extravagance 

JustP - hope you're still sane and are managing to ignore what is going on with Bert & Ernie. How are the butt cheeks coming along?

Jack - same to you, how's the 2ww going?

My fingers & toes are crossed for the both of you    

Wombly - so sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit up & down, but totally understandable. How exciting having your January ski trip to look forward to. January and February are definitely the best time to get away from here. My niece has just been offered a job as a chalet maid in France over the ski season so it's a shame that I can't take advantage of the family discount she will get!

Lou - is your Chinese doc, the one that had you wired up to his machine with the acu needles? 
I can't believe that the ski trip in January is your next holiday - there must be another sneaky one or two in between, surely? 

Sam - nice profile pic of the three of you - although it doesn't look like you. Sorry to hear you have the lurgy (you know what that is now don't you) 

Tanya - 9 days until maternity leave!!!! WOW! Bet you can't wait can you?

Joy - any decisions yet on QM's or Hammersmith?

Clarabel - lovely ticker. Bet it makes it seem all the more real now

Belenzinha - feel free to fire any questions at us. It may take a while for the right person to answer but that's what we're here for

WendyP - how are you and how is that bump coming along?

Sammy - how did today's baseline scan go? All systems go?

Grazia - QM's appointment tomorrow so loads of luck for that 

Toffeecat - do you have any timings through yet?

Now I know I've missed people, so apologies if I have

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Liz, thanks I've got my glasses on (so I could see the animals better at the safari park!  ) so that's probably why    By the lurgy do you mean cold?    

Wombly how are you hun?  Feeling a bit better?  Any decisions yet?

Hello to everyone, got to get ironing, the board's been out for a couple of days in the living room but the pile hasn't gone down    I'm also angry with myself as i bought Keira a new silver cross car seat on my new addiction(e-bay!!) but it doesnt fit on my chassis!! So now I've got to try and sell it!!  Anyone interested?  

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to say I can't smile, speak or feel the left handside of my face as I had a trip to the dentist this morning!!    And to top it off the Tesco driver thinks I've gone    as he called me to ask where I was as he was standing outside my old flat with my shopping!!  So when it turns up here I give him a smile but I forgot my left side don't move!!    He looked at me funny and just left!!!  By the way do you give a tip to the driver or not??  

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Lou - how funny you're going the same week. I'm going to Alpe D'Huez, haven't been there before but have heard it gets a lot of sunshine. Where are you going?

Liz - 19 wks already!?! Will you find out the flavour soon or do you know that already?!

Samia - I agree with Liz, nice photo but it doesn't look like you  - hope you're feeling better soon  - no, I don't tip the driver - Tesco's gets enough of our money!!

SarahtM - hope your consultation goes well   - the insect fair sounds, erm, lovely 

JustP - hope you're holding out okay & not going too   - lots of     

Jack - not sure if I've 'met' you before - lots of     for your 2ww & hope you're not going too   as well!

Sammy - hope your baseline scan went okay & you are now full steam ahead! 

Belenzinha - (unusual name  ) - I'm not sure on the waiting time as I was put on the waiting list in Nov 06 & at the time it was a 2yr waiting list  but I know its a lot shorter now as they've been on a big mission to get their waiting list down so it could be within 6mths. For question no. 2 they will wait for you, when I was told my funding had come in it was in April & they said I had until October to use it so you will be fine on that count. With regards to advice if you have the money, I would go & do the private one first, I agree with Sarah & Samia - if you get pg then you won't worry about the money & the NHS go is irrelevent, if you don't get your BFP then you have the NHS one to fall back on. This is what we did and when we got a BFN on the first go we knew we will had the freebie to come.

Well, we haven't heard back from the Surrey PCT, I know its only been a week but DH has been ringing practically daily and the blimin' woman's phone is always on voicemail & still says she's away until 13th Oct - er helloooooo!!!!! If anyone has any other contacts in Surrey PCT can you PM me before I go down there &   down her door  not that I'm impatient or anything  - SarahTM will understand she's just as stampy footy as me.

Hello to everyone else! - Wombly x

PS - anyone know of anyone who's had 2 ICSI/IVF BFN's with not even a sniff of a BFP & gone on to get one?!??


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Wombly hun, you will get your third time lucky I'm sure.  Look at me: took me 2 goes at downreg, then no stimms at all and then clomid did the job.  So please keep   it will happen    (A bit of PMA has never hurt anyone  )

Sam   

P.S: and I also forgot to say someone knocked on my door to tell me part of our roof was falling off     So I asked him how much it would cost me and he said £25    So I thought if it was important it would be more money so I told him I had no cash and that we will (as if!!) call him back!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Samia - thanks for the PMA - sounds like you did the right thing - there are a lot of these types of 'scams' around
Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Liz - 19 wks already!?! Will you find out the flavour soon or do you know that already?!


Hi Wombly - we have our anomaly scan at the beginning on November, when we could find out the flavour but we have decided (at the moment ) to keep it as a surprise!
Just hope we can hold out as I am very impatient and terrible with needing to find out about surprises etc

Sam - no we don't tip the drivers either. Is that bad?

Liz
x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Sarah, Liz, Sam, Wombly, 

thank you very much for the encouraging responses. Your input means a lot to me. I think I will keep my initial Norway appointment and see what the Dr there says. I'm going on CD9 so I reckon that'll give me a little over a week to make up my mind re tx (I think if I did begin tx in November then I'd start CD21, is that right?)

I hope that you don't mind me asking so many questions, but my brain is like mushy peas these days; I'm so confused about everything...  

Right now all these questions keep popping into my my head...

1. I found out a couple of days ago that my work health insurance can cover my initial investigations into infertility (here in UK); however, when I spoke with QM's they said there was no point in getting private investigations done because they'd still need to be done when I go for the NHS tx. Even if I was seen by the same consultant that saw me privately! Is this really correct? Is it true that there is absolutely nothing I can do to speed up the NHS process? Were any of you able to at least enlighten the consultant a little bit before their exploratory investigations, or do they always insist on re-inventing the wheel for the sake of procedural compliance?

2. If the problem is male factor infertility does the NHS insist on continuing the female investigations or do they refer you for IVF tx straight away?

3. Although I am normally quite a lovely, caring, and very friendly lady, when my natural oestrogen and LH levels increase around ovulation time, I become dangerously volatile. To the point that my DH does not allow me to drive during those days for fear I might cause an accident. In plain English terms, I have awful PMT!!! Can any of you relate to this? And if so, what happens with treatment? Would I need to be locked up in  padded room    

4. And promise final question, for now, how long does it take your body and cycle to return to normal after hormone tx?
I'm just so scared that all this messing about with hormones will ruin the Swiss watch precision of my tiny pituitary gland...  


BIG THANK YOU in advance for your help... Hopefully you won't start charging me consultant fees, or else I'll be in trouble!

Wombly,

The name Belenzinha is a Brazilian diminutive of my Spanish name. I am Spanish but all my Brazilian friends like call me that 

LOTS OF BABY DUST TO YOU ALL


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Belenzinha

I can only give you my own thoughts & experiences to your questions, but I know from previous posts that everyone has had different side effects from the drugs:

1.	I would have thought that QM’s would want to do their own FSH, LH level blood tests – especially if the private ones were done more than 6 months before your NHS consultation, but I can’t see why they wouldn’t accept any results that you had for private HSG’s, Laparoscopy’s etc. 
2.	If you haven’t had any female investigations at all, then I would have thought that they would want to investigate that route too, to ensure that the tx is tailored for you
3.	I used to get awful PMT (one of the joys of PCOS) and to be honest during IVF, I didn’t get any worse side effects. In fact the symptoms eased for me, but that may have been because my cycles were being regulated by the drugs and therefore my hormones weren't as haywire.
4.	Ooh can’t remember this one but I think your first cycle after tx is usually quite a nasty one and can take longer to show up (is that right girls?)

Liz
x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
I hope you're all really well. 

Just P really thinking of you and imagining that I would be exactly the same in your situation. I'd be climbing the walls. I have zero patience. I am thinking of you lots and counting down the days for you. Not long now. I think 30th should be fine to test.

Jack - we haven't spoken before but I hear you're in the same boat as JustP - lots of luck to you too. 

Wombly - hope you're feeling a bit better today glad you've decided to give yourselves a break and have a skiing trip - you deserve it! In answer to your question about us and whether we decided on private (v) NHS and which clinic, we're def going private and I think (only because my DH can't handle the thought of considering somewhere else -   men eh) we're probably going to bite the bullet and go with QMs - I hope its the right decision  .

We went along with DH's second (post 3 month detox) sample today and the people there seemed very nice. It was our first visit so I went in with him just to check it out. Nick has said we can call him for the results in a couple of days which is great.  Just another step in the right direction.

Belenzhina - I'm a bit late in replying to your message but am in a really similar situation. We have male factor probs but I also have endometriosis and we've decided to go private as I mentioned above. Re: the NHS waiting list, it seems to be determined by your PCT rather than there just being one list for QMs. Nick told me the other day, we could expect a 6 - 12 month wait.

I am utterly impatient so couldn't wait the 3 months for my initial pre assessment appt at QMs and paid to see Miss Bevan there privately. She told me which tests we needed to get done and we managed to get them all done on the NHS through our GP so I can recommend giving that a go - they wanted HIV, Hep B and Hep C for both of us and then Rubella and FSH at day 2 for me. 

The frustrating thing is that I still seem to have to go along to the pre assessment appt (the purpose of which is to tell you which tests to have done). I asked today whether I could avoid wasting their time and just get straight onto a list to see a consultant and they're calling me back with an answer - we'll see. I think if your blood tests are really recent, they'll def look at them rather than needing to retest.

Re: pycnogenol, my DH has been taking that together with a stack of other supplements for 3 months and we should know the results on Friday so will post then to let you know. Its meant to be particularly good for morphology.

Sam - hope you feel better soon. Lovely picture of you and the girls.
Anyways girls, have a great evening and speak soon
Love
Jo
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Can't be a long one girls, 'cos my friend is dragging me out to a salsa class tonight (I'm wearing jeans and converse and am sure I shall be inappropriately attired but hey ho!!)

Belenzinha, I was going to pm you to ask where you're from.  My family are from Portugal and I was convinced you would be Portuguese?!  Ola como estas?  I'm not sure about having your tests on private health but Jo's suggestion of paying to see Ms Bevan (or Mr Kalu who is very nice) could be a good way forward?  As for your cycle, after my last full IVF I think the next AF was a bit late and very heavy.  They like you to wait for 3 cycles before you start treatment again so your body must be recovered by then?

Jo, good luck with the test results.  Hope the Pycnogenol has done its job.

Liz, good for you keeping it a surprise.  Now does that mean you're not going to find out or you're going to keep it a surprise from everyone else?!  Only time will tell I suppose?!  

Sam, I used to tip the Tesco man but that was when we lived in a flat with no lift and I used to make them carry it all upstairs for me!!  Not now though when they just dump it at the door and give you Fruit Trifle instead of Fruits de Mer!!  That roof man definitely seemed like a conman to me...

Wombly, I pm'd you but just want to say that I was having a look around ff and read a post by someone asking for people who'd had luck after their 4th go and three people came back saying 6th time lucky.  Can't find it now but think it's on Peer Support?  I'm sure your ski trip will be the relaxation you need and you'll come back and get a lovely BFP on your 3rd time lucky (ask Liz - she was 3rd time lucky!).

JustP, how are you coping?  Did you get a big crossword puzzle?!  Only 8 days to go.  Really hoping for a fab birthday present for you.

Jack, ditto for you!  (is it your birthday on test day too?!!)

Lou Lou, no more mice in the house but dh's tool belt in the shed was being used as a snuggly little bed and the bird seed had been devoured so they've obviously moved home, thank goodness!!  

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well and happy?

Nothing new from me except that French and Saunders were good but made me slip up on my no dairy, no sugar regime 'cos I couldn't resist a hazelnut and caramel ice cream which was yum scrum, pig's bum!!  

Bye for now.

Sarah x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi to all you girls!!!

Welcome to everyone new.  As the other girls should know by now I'm not good with personals.  
I hope everyone is doing well.   and  to you all.  Also   for everyone's treatment in what ever stage you are.

I'm great - went for my baseline scan and everything was perfect according to the nurse.  Practically painless and finished within a few minutes.  So tonight I have to start the injections.  Not looking forward to that but I've got to do it.  So different when you are the one doing it to someone else.

Well - back to work tomorrow for another two long days.  Not looking forward to that but that's life, hey.

Have nice evening girls.

Love
Sammy


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for all the lovely responses. Things are beginning to make sense for me; very slowly but I'll get there. 

Liz, 

good luck for the 20 wk scan. I have to say, I think it's great that you want to keep the 'flavour' a surprise. I am so impatient I don't think I could handle the suspense, I'd want to know right there and then! I just noticed you're from Surbiton; I love that place, I think it's such a cool town. My DH works at SHL in Thames Ditton and whenever I drive around Surbiton I say to him 'I want to buy a house here'... Oh well, Epsom is not too bad ;-)

Jo,

I can't wait to hear about your DH's SA results! I'm crossing my fingers, toes, arms and everything for a good result. Let's hope for some beautiful swimmers. 

My poor DH's swimmers have just about everything wrong with them, they're too few, too ugly, too slow, the lot! So I've just ordered a 4 month supply of Pycnogenol, and for the last month DH has been taking selenium, zinc, a whole bunch of antioxidants and vits. He's not allowed any alcohol whatsoever (except for a really tiny - almost invisible - drop of whisky once every 2 weeks), lots of nuts, oysters and fish, and he is to only consume organic meat, fruit and veg. Bless him, he is so good! Mind you, I think I can be very persuasive when I want to  

Sarah,

Nice to hear your family are from Portugal. I love that country! I used to work with Portuguese clients and travelled there a lot (Eu falo Portugues, mas eu nao se escrever...). I hope you enjoyed the salsa. 

Wombly,

I sent you a PM re- Surrey PCT. I hope you managed to get hold of someone. 

Sam,

I'm with Sarah on the roof guy; sounds 'well dodgy' as my Sheffield friends would say! I also wouldn't tip the Tesco's delivery guy either; they indeed have got way too much of our money already. Their staff bonuses are like bonus time at the city! Well, especially now... ;-)

To everyone else, lots of      and big Spanish    

I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!

all the best!

Belenzinha


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Liz, good for you keeping it a surprise. Now does that mean you're not going to find out or you're going to keep it a surprise from everyone else?! Only time will tell I suppose?!


No, at the moment we are planning on keeping it a surprise from everyone - including ourselves! If we buy stuff in advance then it will just have to be in neutral colours 

Sammy - hope the injections went well!

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a quick one girls as boss is around 

Just heard we've got our funding for another go!!! Not sure when yet though so that will determine whether we go ahead with the FET or not. If anyone wants the contact details PM me

Liz - you can tell us though  YOU don't need to know... 

Belenzinha - thanks for your PM - your DH sounds angelic!

Sammy - congrats on getting onto stims! Make sure you eat plenty of protein, drink 2-3ltrs of water a day & you can also use a hot water bottle to warm up your follies and eat brazil nuts for your womb lining

Sarah - lets hope it is 3rd 'full' time lucky for the both of us 

JustP & Jack - hope you're holding out okay - lots of      for you

Oops better go - boss is back (story of my life at the mo  )

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Liz - you can tell us though  YOU don't need to know...


That would be a cool trick wouldn't it?



Oh well done on getting more funding through - presume that's at QM's too is it? So what's next, do you just have to wait to hear from them again? 

Liz
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

The 2ww doesn't get easier with practice does it? my test day is the 30th.  I'm suffering terribly with indigestion which I'm taking as a good sign.  This is the first time I didn't tell my employers so I had to book loads of holidays to make sure I could make the hospital dates so I'm off today. 

Lou  , how are you doing? are you getting ready to cycle again?, are you sure about those Chinese herbs.. I threw mine out nasty things..

Samia - Congratulations   how amazing I'm so happy for you, I'm sorry I've missed so much but you know the deal.  I needed to limit my baby thinking time in case it pushed me over the edge. I've kept away from the boards totally until the other day 

Liz - Congratulations   how amazing for you too, how do you feel?, you've had your scans already, do you have a baby bump and maternity clothes and all?  I remember your cycle well, you must feel on top of the world.

Hi Belenzina, if at all possible I think you should go for a private consultation as soon as you can.  the Lister charge £180 and you can see them in a week.  QMH refused to treat me further as I did not stimulate cycle 2 and cycle 3 with them, I have only had private treatment.  I got pregnant cycle 1 with QMH and miscarried at 9 weeks.  I was on the NHS waiting list for 21/2 years and came to the top during this cycle, they refused to treat me too.  Cycle 4 I stimulated and got an embryo with the Lister and Cycle 5 I stimulated and got a bumper crop of eggs for me (three) and now have two embryos.  I started trying for a baby 10 years ago so it's been a very long road.  Differnet hospitals use different drugs and the results are very different.  The NHS will pay for all your investigations and you can bring your findings to a private hospital.  Food for thought. 

Sorry guys I know you were all so lucky at QMH, I loved it there too until they refused to treat me with other drugs which I have proved to them suited me better. 

Hi Just P, how are you doing?

Sammy, the injections get easier with practice, the first few are very daunting I hope you got on ok.

Sarah, how are you doing?, more mice, I can't believe it... I think you need to start treating them as pets and hope they stay in the shed.  Feel free to pick my brains about the Lister, I can't rate them highly enough although I was very sceptical when I first saw their charges, believe me it will be worth it all if it works.  


Well I'd better go and get dressed, the doctor prescribed lots of pampering so I'd better get organised to go and get some.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jack - it's so lovely to have you back again and sounding so positive about everything. Hope you still have those killer red heels at hand for that extra good vibe boost.

I completely understand your need to stay away from all these threads as it's so hard to deal with isn't it, when you've taken such hard knocks.

Anyway I'm still   that all goes brilliantly well for you this time around. The Lister was going to be my next move after this cycle.

Thanks for asking about me - I feel fine. The cycle I was doing just after you, resulted in a bio-chem pg so as gutting as it was, it did at least give me a little hope that after 7 years trying, it was possible to get a BFP (even though it was for a fleeting nano-second). 
To be honest I still can't really believe that we are where we're at and we are still terrified of it all going wrong (much to DH's mother's annoyance - she just wants us to embrace everything about it).
Yes I do have a bump, although I think most of it is blubber and due to constipation (sorry TMI) and I am in a mix of normal baggy clothes & maternity clothes.

Anyway enough of me as this is about you and JustP on your 2ww's and all of the other past and present and honourary QM girls who are so going to get their BFP's imminently!

    

SarahTM - how did the Hammersmith consultation go yesterday? what was their opinion/recommendation? Has it helped formulate a plan?

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Quick one from me this morning as Keira doesn't seem to want to drop off!!  Only does when on the (.) and then the minute I put her down she thinks she's missing out on something so cooes and aaas until she sees me!!  Well I guess it's a good excuse to do the ironing!!(Even though I don't feel like it!!)

Jack good luck with the 30th I'm hoping it will be good news.  It's my mum's birthday so I will think of you    

Hi everybody, hope you're all well hope the week-end weather's better than this morning's!!  So cold and windy this am on the school run!!  And that rain an umbrella can't shelter you from!!

Love and   to all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good Friday girls!

Not too many personals today 'cos I really need to do some work!

JustP and Jack - have everything crossed for you both.  Hope you've gone off somewhere fab JustP 'cos we haven't heard from you for a while?  Jack, enjoy your day's holiday - I'm jealous I could do with a pamper!

Sam, enjoy your ironing!!

Wombly, well done on the funding!  I gave our PCT a call but haven't heard back from them.  Julie at QM told me that we wouldn't get funding for a 2nd go 'cos we went through at the beginning of last year so I think I'm gonna try and draw a line under that one or I'll be off on a tangent stamping feet instead of focussing!! (Might just give them ONE more call on Monday?!!)

Sammy, hope the jabs are going OK?

Liz, I bet you are positively blooming?!  Go out tomorrow and treat yourself to a nice maternity outfit.  H&M have some cool stuff don't they?

Hi to everyone else.

Had my consultation with Hammersmith yesterday and I instantly felt happier just walking in to his office.  He didn't mince his words but basically told us that he wasn't overly worried about the 3 bfns we've had from QM 'cos they've all been from the same ec which he reckons was overstimulated so the embryo quality may not be as good as they could be?  Anyway, he's recommended we go for a fresh cycle with an antagonist protocol with a view to going to blastocysts.  The antagonist protocol is a relatively new protocol and apparently means that you don't downregulate, you start stimming on day 2 and ec is somewhere around day 12 which lessens the risk of OHSS.  It's also supposedly less invasive, more in line with your natural cycle and obviously quicker.  Not sure how but dh and I agreed to go ahead whilst sitting in his office!  He said he wants to do a scan and bloods next cycle (hopefully next week) and then if all is well we'll be going ahead at the end of November .  This will make ec dangerously close to DH's 40th and I have a big party organised so a little worried that I won't be able to go?    Then testing could be on or around Xmas day?  How scary is that gonna be?

Anyway, he told me to go off, relax, live healthily but normally and basically chill my boots!

We've also decided to move our frosties from QM to Hammersmith so that they're all in one place and we're not paying two lots of storage next year.

So there you go!  A day of decisive decision!  I'm feeling much happier although dreading the bill!!!

Nothing else to report girls!  Off to meet some friends in town tonight to watch them get drunk whilst I sip on my mineral water!!  We're meeting in O'Neills in Soho.  Can anyone recommend anywhere else that's lively and fun in that area?  

Have a great weekend and speak very soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah - 2 great consultations - way to go!

Costwise I think you said Hammersmith was about the same as QM's anyway wasn't it? So you're leaving us for Hammersmith    
Of course, I know that you wouldn't really go and leave us.

What with Tanya, Jack, Wendy's natural BFP and all the others, we'll have to think of a 'sub-brand' for this thread or maybe rather than "Queen Mary Roehampton Girls", we should be "Once Were or Were Due to be Queen Mary Roehampton Girls"    

Splendid news all the same

Right then - I'm heading home now. Have fantastic weekends all

Liz
x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls - hope you're all enjoying your Fridays.

Liz - here here - I say go buy some maternity clothes. And here's hoping that constipation leaves you in peace.

Jack - indigestion definitely sounds ike a good sign. Fingers crossed.

Sam - hope you didn't get too wet on the school run.

For Belenzhina - we got DH's second SA results (after 3 months of detox and £600 worth of supplements) and would you believe it made absolutely no difference at all. Feeling kind of gutted. The only consolation is we ca get p!ssed tonight without me being worried he's causing some damage.

Also felt a little deflated talking to Nick at QMs today about next steps. I don't think our situation is too confusing (we want to press ahead privately whilst hedging our bets on the NHS too) but its all got really complex. Nick has cancelled my NHS pre-assessment appt of 20/11 and said he will book me an appointment for seeing a consultant on the day when we would have seen one had we gone for the pre-assessment on 20th. I get that. However, he said he will only do that once I've had my lap and had a follow up appointment privately with Miss Bevan (which had been my intention up until today, although that's now changed)

Now, he's told us that even if we have a private appointment with Miss Bevan after my lap in mid November, with Christmas we're probably not likely to get the go ahead for tx until Feb / March - and that's with private treatment. It kind of defeats the object since we're trying to avoid the wait.

Sarah - So glad to hear that you felt so inspired on your visit to Hammersmith. It must be great to have had such a gut feel. I'm sure this will be the right thing for you. WHo did you see? Was it mR Lavery?

Also, after reading your post about Hammersmith, I now think we'll confidantly change direction and go there as I called them and they said they could get me an appt by mid - late Novemeber and then treatment could start quickly afterwards. That's what I needed to hear after today really... I would've loved to go with QMs privately as you all have such positive things to say butI'm just too impatient!

In terms of a recommendation for tonight - The Player in Soho is very cool - its a cocktail bar but with very cool music too. I love it there. Have a fab time 

Hi to all the other girls - enjoy your weekends
Love 
Jo
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Just another quick one 

Liz A good new name  I found weetabix put a stop to my constipation  20 weeks on Sunday your nearly half way there!

Sarah That all sounds really positive, good luck and I'm keeping everything crossed for you   

Jack and JustP sending lots of    

Jo Sorry that it all seems to be taking so long, it does sound a long time considering it is private!

I hope everyone is well, one more wk of work till I'm free  

Tanya x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I hope you're all getting ready to enjoy the weekend. 

Wombly, I bet you're well relieved having been told you can have one more go. 

Jackeen, I sent you a PM earlier. I think it's a good idea to keep busy at work for the next 2 weeks, provided it's not too stressful. It'll help keep your mind off things. And now there's almost only 5 days to go. You can do it! Thanks again for your advice; it's most helpful. 

Liz, try to stay positive and enjoy every new day. 

JustP, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for your 2ww. 

Sam, Keira sounds like so much fun. Hope you enjoyed the ironing. 

Sarah, you've got nothing to lose by asking Surrey PCT (is it Surrey?) about another NHS go. What's the worst that could happen? Then again if you're all set with Hammersmith and you like them then just stay with them.

Joy, I can't believe that there was no change whatsover; nothing?! Are you sure?... How did your DH take it?

Oh boy, I just spent a bucket load of cash on all the vits that DH is taking. Oh well; you know what, at least it makes him feel like he's doing something to improve the situation. My DH doesn't say much but I know he feels very guilty about this whole thing. 

By the way, I think one of the Pycnogenol studies on sperm morphology improvement had done a 6 month treatment. Maybe your DH just needs to stay on the vits a little longer?

I must say, I'm very confused about what's happening with your NHS go, but from what I've understood it doesn't sound good. Even if you go privately there's a waiting list?

Mind you today I booked a private appointment with Ms Bevan so I could speed up the investigations side of my tx and the earliest appointment I got was for November 24th! The funny thing is, my NHS appointment with a gynaecologist is only 10 days later!

Not sure what I'll do; I might just skip the whole private investigations thing if it doesn't make much difference. 

Anyway ladies, have a lovely weekend.

I'll get out of my bed tomorrow to go check out the Bourn Hall Clinic - not that I'd ever have the money to afford a tx cycle there, you understand, but you just never know, they might impress me enough to get me to remortgage my house!  


Have fun!

B


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just to say everything is going well.  Had my 3rd jab tonight.  No real problems.  I was so nervous when I gave the first one which resulted in me having a big bruise.  But now I got it under control.  No real side-effects - hope it's working.  Having my 2 liters of water - not easy though.

Hope you all are good.

Love
Sammy


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Hope you're all having a good weekend despite the rain.  Wow, lots of chatting going on here.  I had 3 pages to catch up on!

Sorry for lack of posting in the last few days.  DP and I finally decided to go away and we got back late last night.  We went to the north Norfolk cost and had a lovely time trying to distract ourselves from the dreaded 2WW! I feel like it's been weeks and weeks since ET but it was only 1 week ago!  Talk about time dragging on! 

     

Sorry for lack of personals but need to unpack and get some washing and ironing done ready for going back to work tomorrow!  I'm certainly not looking forward to that! 

Best wishes to all and lots of      
JustP, Bertie and Ernie x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls - what a miserable day!!!
Just P - so glad you got away - distraction is the best and only solution in the 2ww! Not long to go till Thursday now....
Hope the ironing and washing aren't too cumbersome...

Belenzhina - it is a disappointment isn't it. Although at least we're really clear on our direction now. We are going to keep on the supplements (no point in wasting the money although I can't think it will really make much difference if it hasn't already. That said, for some people, I've heard it really does make a difference so don't let it put you off trying.

My DH is fairly pragmatic about it although I think he feels a little emasculated. I don;t see it that way - I completely see it as our problem but I can relate to how he's feeling because up until he found out about his SA, I was convinced it was my endometriosis stopping us from getting pregnant. We just try to keep talking about it although that isn't always his style. I think its about getting the right balance... Sometimes easier said than done though!

Thinking ahead for the moment I wondered if any of you girls could let me know which cycle day you start treatment on - am I right in thinking you have a couple of weeks downregging from about day 2 in your cycle. I'm a bit clueless on that side of things. I'm just trying to imagine when I will be able to start and whether Christmas is going to hold things up for me...
Thanks as always girls
X


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one to answer Joy56's question: I do believe you start tx on day 21 of your cycle (only if I remember well, I'm sure someone will correct me if wrong  ) and hopefully that should bring on AF.  But I do believe it also depends on which protocol you are: some people don't do downregging (like I think SarahTM will be doing: am I right?  )  Sorry I've confused myself now; so don't take my word for it!!  

Hello everybody, JustP and Jack    Not long now  

Liz, half way there today  

Have we all remembered our clocks? Keira didn't pay attention to it!!    Took Aaliyah to tennis this morning and got soaked taking them out the car!!  Shouldn't have bothered doing my hair    


Sam


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,
I know after this you'll definitely think I'm an incurable geek. But hey, when you need to know, you must do everything in your power to obtain information. Here are the Bourn Hall Protocols. Effectively there are two types of protocols, one with GnRH Agonists and one with GnRH antagonists. Your Dr will make the decision in terms of which protocol they put you on. Here's the Agonist protocol. I'll post the Antagonist protocol in a second post. I know, I'm an incurable geek... sorry!!!

PROCEDURE FOR OVARIAN STIMULATION FOR IN-VITRO FERTILISATION (FOLLOWING PITUITARY DOWN-REGULATION WITH GnRH-AGONISTS)

INTRODUCTION
Ovarian stimulation for in-vitro fertilisation may be achieved by two broad and different regimes. The regime using a Gn-RH antagonist is described in Procedure A.1.1.10.
This procedure describes the regime of ovarian stimulation after down-regulating the pituitary with GnRH-agonists.

BASELINE HORMONAL ASSESSMENT
It is recommended that all women should have their plasma FSH, LH and E2 tested on day 2 or 3, preferably in the cycle before treatment is started (the same cycle due to start the GnRHa). This is mandatory in women over the age of 38.

ADMINISTRATION OF GnRHa
What preparation of GnRHa?
•	Buserelin (Suprecur) injection - 500 mcg (0.5 ml) subcutaneously once a day
•	Nafarelin (Synarel) nasal spray - one spray (200 mcg) in each nostril twice a day
•	Buserelin (Suprecur) nasal spray - one spray (150 mcg) in each nostril three times a day
•	Other preparations, which are rarely used here, are:
•	Goserelin (Zoladex) - 3.6 mg subcutaneous injection as a single dose
•	Leuprorelin (Prostap) - 3.75 mg subcutaneous injection as a single dose

When to start GnRHa administration
•	Down-regulation protocols

a. Mid-luteal: start 5-7 days before the expected period (usually around day 21 of a normal 28-day cycle). Gonal-F is to be started after the baseline hormone levels estimation and ultrasound scan, which should be done at least 12 days after commencing down-regulation and during 'baseline week' to comply with the continuity of care programme.

b. Follicular-phase start of GnRHa: this regimen is reserved mainly for women who have irregular cycles, or who are amenorrhoeic and overseas patients. Start GnRHa on day 2 or 3 of the menstruation or the withdrawal bleed and maintain until the baseline hormone and ultrasound scan 12-14 days later.

When to stop GnRHa administration
The last dose of GnRH-a should be on the day of, and just before, the administration of HCG.

GONADOTROPHINS
What gonadotrophin?
•	Recombinant FSH (Gonal-F)
•	Recombinant LH (Luveris)

Stimulation will invariably be with Gonal-F. However, for the subgroup of patients who suffer hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism secondary to hypothalamic failure, FSH alone is not sufficient because some LH is required for ovulation (Couzinet et al, 1988; Balasch et al, 1995).

What is the starting dose of gonadotrophins?

This varies and depends on four factors:

a.	Woman's age

•	<35 start with 150 IU of gonadotrophins
•	35-39: start with 225 IU of gonadotrophins
•	>40: start with >300 IU of gonadotrophins

b.	Baseline hormones (FSH, LH and E2)

•	FSH, LH and E2 are within normal range:

i. LH:FSH ratio of >1.5: this may indicate potential high responders who 
may benefit from a lower starting dose and gradual increments. 
Alternatively start standard dose and review on S7.

ii. LH:FSH ratio of <1.5: this indicates probable normal responders, the 
starting dose would be as standard.

•	FSH 10 -12 IU/l usually indicates poor responders, consider doubling the dose of gonadotrophins

•	FSH >12 indicates very poor responders - consider a high dose of gonadotrophins, eg. 450 IU

c.	Patient's weight

With increasing body mass index, there may be a need to increase the dose of 
gonadotrophins. However, LH:FSH ratio is more important and is required to identify those who may be high responders. If a higher dose is used, then careful monitoring is required.

d.	Previous response

It is essential to take into account previous responses when deciding on future dosage.

LENGTH OF STIMULATION

It is estimated that we aim for 12 days of stimulation ± 2 days. "Coasting" should be considered, especially if a high dose of gonadotrophins is used, or to avoid weekend collection. Coasting would mainly be on the day of HCG.

RECOMBINANT HUMAN CHORIONIC GONADOTROPHIN (OVITRELLE®)

•	Dose of recombinant HCG:

This will be 250 μg.

•	Timing of recombinant HCG injection:

HCG may be given when two or more follicles are at least 18 mm (but preferably less than 22 mm) in diameter, coinciding with good endometrial development and satisfactory length of ovarian stimulation time. This flexibility will avoid the necessity of egg collection at weekends. "Coasting" may be useful, especially on the day of HCG.

The exact time of the HCG injection is decided at the mid-day meeting.

LUTEAL PHASE SUPPORT (LPS)

When to start?

Start LPS on the evening of oocyte retrieval.

What drugs?

•	Cyclogest 400 mg twice daily PV or PR 
•	Crinone gel 8% 1 applicator-full PV once a day


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's the antagonist regime, Bourn Hall Style.

GnRH ANTAGONIST REGIME

INDICATIONS FOR USE OF THE GnRH ANTAGONIST

•	Women over the age of 40, who have not responded well to the conventional stimulation procedure A.1.1.1.

•	Women with marginally elevated FSH levels (>10 IU, <14 IU).

•	Women who failed to down-regulate easily in the past with GnRH agonist.

•	Women with poor ovarian response in previous GnRH agonist / FSH cycles (poor egg numbers and / or poor quality).

•	Other indications, eg. patient preference.

PROCEDURE

•	Use the oral contraceptive pill (OCP) to programme treatment cycles and reduce ovarian cyst formation.

•	Start low dose OCP (eg. Microgynon 30, Marvelon, Ovranette, Eugynon 30) on day 1 to 3 of a menstrual cycle, and inform the Clinic of start of menstruation and the Pill.

•	Take OCP for 14 to 28 days (may require a second pack) to programme. The last tablet of OCP should be taken on the Sunday just prior to a 'Busy Week'. The withdrawal bleed would then be expected around Wednesday or Thursday of that 'Busy Week' and egg collection two weeks later.

•	Patient to come for scan and blood tests (FSH, LH and E2) on day 2 or 3 of her cycle, and if appropriate, start Gonal-F 150 to 450 IU subcutaneously daily (depending on individual patients).

•	See patient on day S6 for serum E2, LH and scan.

•	Start Cetrotide 0.25 mg subcutaneously daily in the morning if adequate follicular response (generally at least 14 mm diameter but discuss with Outpatient doctor).

•	Start Luveris (recombinant LH) 75 IU subcutaneously daily on the day Cetrotide is started.

•	Monitor every one to three days as with LBG cycles by scan and blood tests (LH and E2).

•	Give recombinant HCG 250 mcg when > 2 follicles are 18 mm or more and the E2 levels are appropriate for the size and number of follicles.

•	Give the last dose of Cetrotide on the morning of HCG, but no Gonal-F or Luveris on that day (except in occasional cases).

•	Oocyte collection should be 34 to 36 hours after the HCG injection.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello! Yucky weather, so taking some opportunity to catch up! It all happens so fast on here, I can't keep up! 

Sam, I keep saying it but Keira is lovely! You've got some great pics of her! Hey, want to do some of my ironing while you're at it? 

Joy, Sam's right, you do start sniffing on the 21st day, then I think that continues for 2 weeks AT LEAST, because I remember one time doing the down regging for nearly 4 weeks to fit in with QM plans - they like to do the d/r scan on a Monday I seem to remember, and also I had to work around a couple of Bank Holidays!. Once the d/r is okay, you start stimming. Hope this helps. The whole thing from start to end is generally 6-8 weeks. Bear in mind that around Xmas, they will be shut so will time your cycles around that. 

Just P, good for you getting away to take your mind off the dreaded 2WW. Week 2 drags even more slowly!! I'm guessing you're off work at the moment? Fingers crossed!!

Sammy, keep up the good work! 

Belenzhina welcome to the thread! Love the research on Bourne Hall! You will be nominated our thread expert! 

Tanya, just one more week at work, I can't believe that! When is your EDD?

Hi Liz, glad to hear your bump is coming along nicely! Must make it seem a bit more real! You wouldn't want to just feel like one almightly blast of wind!

Sarah, thanks for your pm. I really am pleased it went so well at Hammersmith. All sounds like full steam ahead for you guys! Imagine organizing DH's party, and not being able to go! You've got to work around that one, or he'd never let you forget it! Funny to think of your frosties goiing for a ride to Hammersmith! How was last night? Did you enjoy Soho? At least you can feel virtuous today while everybody else nurses a hangover! 

Jack, just wondering what stims they use at the Lister. My cycles at QM I was on the max dose and still had to go over the usual length of time stimming. Hope your 2ww is going well for you.............. 

Hi to Wombly, Clarabel, and anybody else out there!

Well, we went out last night for a fab curry with friends, to celebrate DH's birthday and a kind of belated celebration of mine last month. The food was excellent as ever, and we did a bit of what we call 'danger eating' ie let the chef decide what to cook for us, after all he's the expert. We were not disappointed! Mind you I'm not so sure the 4th bottle of wine was well thought out! Thankfully no hangover, but I couldn't remember this morning if I'd put the clocks back before I went to bed or not and so for a short while had a panic, not knowing what time it really was!! I was convinced we'd turned them back, but we hadn't!!! I'm thinking I should pootle off to the gym soon to work on some of those excess calories. I've arranged a surprise for DH's birthday, we're off to a hotel near Redhill, and I was trying to get him a Tiger moth flight, but the 'season' ended last week, so they offered a trip in a cessna instead. It's a complete surprise (here's hoping he's not a secret FF reader or the surprise is blown!!) I have just looked at the weather forecast though and it's a bout as bad as it gets so it might even be cancelled due to bad conditions! Hope the forecast is wrong! I'm about to get AF, so that's nice for DH's birthday isn't it!!!!! 

Anyway, time to go for now

Bye for now
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi and welcome Belenzhina I don't know if I have said that my brain has turned to mush as of late 

Lou I love a good curry, though I stick to the chicken korma. I hope the weather forecast is wrong    My edd is Dec 28th

JustP    

Liz  20 wks 

I hope all is well, got to go and make a roast chicken dinner now for  MIL & FIL


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

Tanya, one week left at work hey?  You're gonna love it, I'm telling you    28th of December? Could be a lovely Xmas present    

Thanks Lou, 4 bottles of wine hey?  How many of you?  Lucky you    Can't believe you're not going anywhere before skiing? 

OMG Belenzhina you've blown my brains away with all that science... I'm sorry if that's gonna sound rude but I must have missed something   I have to say that I didn't read it all as it was too technical for me   

Hello everyone, hope you've all had a nice week-end and that extra hour in bed.  Aaliyah's broken up for half term which is lovely as we won't have to rush out in the mornings  

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

My girls ​


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Apologies, no personals this morning as I'm supposed to be working. The beauty of working from home is you can escape for a couple of minutes though.

Just a quick one to apologise for my mammoth email yesterday.  

One of you asked something along the lines of: what cycle day do I start my treatment? I should have just said: it depends on what drug protocol you're on, as that determines length of treatment and hence treatment start date. 

Anyway, as you'll soon discover, I have quite a few geeky tendencies...  

I'll try to behave.

Hope you are all very well and enjoying the glorious sunshine (from the warmth of the indoors, I must add!). 

Here's a question for you:

Has any of you been in a position where you've started treatment privately (i.e., you're 'on the drugs') and you have to go see the NHS consultant for your NHS tx appointment (just in case the private tx doesn't work)?

Still not sure what to do, though I'm so desperate to get going with tx that what I'd love to do the most is to get started with private tx right now (well, in the next few weeks). If I do that, however, I'd have my first NHS gynae appointment bang in the middle of my stimming. So, as I said earlier, can the Dr tell 'you're on the drugs'? 

Please help.  

Big hugs to all of you and my very best wishes to you all


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good grief, you don't come in for a couple of days and then it takes you an hour to catch up on here!!  

Sam, gorgeous pics - I can't believe how grown up Keira is already!  Enjoy half term.

Jo, don't quote me on this but I believe that QM only do the long protocol so you start on day 21, sniff to downregulate, get AF, then when you're all quiet you start stimming with injections, then when your follies are at the right size they tell you to take the HCG injection (or late night injection as it's known) and then EC is 36 hours later.  You go to The Bridge for ET and then have the interminable 2ww!  Very pleasurable experience!!    All in all takes about 5-6 weeks end to end.  I saw Mr Trew at Hammersmith.  Very down to earth and a nice guy. The main reason for us going back to Hammersmith is that we had a biochemical pg with them which is making me hope that if they can do it once, they can do it again.  If you're going in to see Mr Lavery mid-late November I reckon that you'd probably start tx in the New Year 'cos I think they'd put you on a long protocol for your first go and they'd probably want to do some tests first.  Have you tried Mr Trew to see if his appointment book is less booked up?  

Hi Sammy, how are the jabs going?  You feeling OK?  Can't be long before EC now?

JustP and Jack, have everything crossed for you both.      

Liz, did you go and treat yourself to some lovely elasticated clothes?!!    Hope you're feeling fab and had a great weekend?

Belenzinha, thanks for the info about the protocols.  I am now clear that the reason they're putting me on the antagonist protocol is because I'm an old fart!!  I work from home too and business is a bit slow at the moment - I thought it was the credit crunch but I've now realised that it's the amount of time I spend on FF that stops me from finding new business!!     What do you work as?  When I had my first NHS appointment it was just to tick all the boxes, check weight and height and she gave me forms for tests including HIV, Hep A, Rubella etc.  I don't think any of this will be affected by you being on stims but I would talk to QM about this as they're usually quite helpful in this sort of area.  So when are you off to Norway?  It must be soon isn't it?

Toffeecat, what's happening with your NHS funding?  When do you start? Keep us posted.

Wombly, how are you doing?  Any more news on your 2nd NHS cycle?  I've pm'd you.

Hi Lou, Soho was so so thanks!  My friend is single and so we're on a mission to find her a man and of course realised too late that Soho wasn't really the place to go for that!  Did have a lovely dinner in Browns though!    So how did the Cessna flight go and your lovely night in a hotel?  Hope you had a great time?

Hi to everyone else - Grazia, Tanya, Clarabel and anyone else I've missed!

Nothing much from me.  Had a quiet weekend and as a result my diet slipped a bit 'cos I couldn't resist chocolate but I'm back on it now!!  Just waiting for AF so I can get on with things and trying to pluck up the courage to get my fat bum down the gym again!!

Speak soon girlies.

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls
Belenzinha (sorry I usually spell your name wrong) that info was enormously helpful. Much of it went over my head but it def helped me understand when I'm likely to be able to start treatment. 

On your private and NHS concurrently question - I would avoid raising this up front and just go along for your appt. The reason being they've cancelled mine because i told them I was pursuing private treatment and although they've said they'll book me an appointment a bit later, I feel its a little bit up in the air and I wish I'd just gone along so they could've booked me in to see a consultant.  

I'm not suggesting when you get there that you don't mention that you're part way through treatment, but just based on my experience,by mentioning it earlier, they seem to get thrown because they like to go through all the steps of their procedure which starts with pre-assessment, followed by consultant appt 2 months later, upon which they put you on the list (which I think is short for you).


Sammy - hope your treatment is still going okay and you're not too bruised.

Tanya - lucky you to be so close to mat leave. I'm soooo jealous ...

Thanks Sarah for the info on Hammermith. I may be able to see Mr Lavery at Harley St as a preliminary appt before reverting to HH for treatment so may be able to get in a bit earlier but will keep Mr Trew in mind too. I think they'll insist on 6 weeks recovery from my lap (next Monday) before they'll start anything though. I just would love to start before xmas if I could. 

Sam - gorge picks of those girls. They are so beautiful. Hope you're enjoying half term so far.

Lou - good note about the Qms protocol and them doing things on certain days - the xmas shut down is an important one to prepare myself for too....

Sam - thanks also for confirming day 21. I feel much better prepared.

JustP and Jack - still thinking of you both and keeping fingers crossed.

Hope your days are all good. Until next time, take care girls

Jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello all

Phew – not quite sure where to start as you’ve all had a sudden chat explosion!

Jo – hope you didn’t get too ratted on Friday night. Glad you understand what Nick is saying about appointments as it’s completely lost me! So do you think you’ll also go to Hammersmith and follow in Sarah’s footsteps?

Sammy – have you had your first scan yet or is that on Wednesday. How are things growing? Fingers crossed that you are getting some lovely, juicy follicles there  

JustP – how are you? Lovely that you got away for a few days. How was the Norfolk coast – did you go seal watching?
Lots of     for Bert & Ernie

Jack – how are you too? Are you feeling excited yet?
Lots of     for yours too

Sam – more cute pics of Keira & Aaliyah so what do you have planned for this week?

Belenzinha – blimey – that’s a lot of research. You did better than me on that front! 

Lou – 4 bottles of wine!!!! That wasn’t your BBQ friends you were drinking with was it? So when are you off for your surprise birthday weekend?

Hello everyone I’ve missed too.

Now, who fancies a meet up again sometime soon-ish? If you’re up for it, then suggest some dates that work for you and preferable times too. Going by past experience, early weekdays seem to suit most.

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm up for meeting up.

How about Tuesday 11th November or Wednesday 19th November?

Why don't we all say where we live or where we're coming from and then try and work out somewhere in the middle to meet?

I live in Sunbury.

Sarah


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls and thank you for the nice comments on my girls (they take after their dad!! Hence why I took the previous picture of me and them off!!  ) I'm up for meeting up but early is best for me, wednesday is also better but I might have one or both girls again, let me know and I can organise my household!!  

Love to all and fingers and toes still crossed for the girls on the 2ww   

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Just P, these days are really dragging....... I need Thursday to be here now.  This is just not fun is it.  I've got lots of sharp pains in my right side, I'm hoping the embies are implanting there as we speak as i have a fibroid on my left and the doctor put the embies in the right side away from it and I've got thrush now as well, can you believe it.  

Samia, your daughters are beyond beautiful and you sound so happy.  What a change from last year for you, that's partly why I came back on here as I thought it was a lucky thread.  

Hi Lou, Yes the protocol is very different at the Lister depending on your history, it's just like Benenzlina posted before, I didn't down reg either time as my ovaries went to sleep at QMH when I did, took the pill and then used Gonal F for 4 days and then gonal f and cetrocide, no need for the auto injector with those as the needles are very fine.  My cycles were very short  11 days from first injection to EC on the second cycle and 9 on the first as I'd started off with Clomid which didn't suit me as my womb lining was very thin.  

Liz, how are you?, I'll have to pass on the meet sorry, I work from 8am Monday to Friday but I'll be there in spirit.


Hi to everyone else


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls - am up for another meet up, am doing a yoga class on Tuesday's now so a Wednesday would suit me better too. 

I work in Epsom but live in Godalming so anywhere on the way nearish to Surbiton kind of way? How about where we met last time the Organ & Dragon in Ewell.

Samia - yes please to bringing your girls - only if I can hold Keira again! Love the pics of them - Keira is really starting to look like Aaliyah

JustP + Jack - thinking of you & holding lots of      for you

Joy - yes its normally day21 long protocol - baseline scans are scheduled for a Wednesday

Belenzinha - thanks for the comprehensive info! I like to read everything that's going on, sometimes it gives me back a sense of control, sometime it scares the hell outta me!

Lou - hope you're building up those skiing muscles!

Tanya - 1wk left - so jealous! Do you have everything yet or will you be finishing off when on maternity leave?

Hello to everyone else - everyone's so chatty its great! 

Wombly x

Ooh Jackeen - just seen your post        that those stabbing pains are implantation


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Jackeen I was getting stabbing pains on my left side in my 2ww   I hope Thurs comes quickly for you   Have you been tempted by the pee sticks?

Wombly Yoga sounds good, I'll have to find something to do or I'll be just at home twiddling my thumbs for two months  Still got to get bits and bobs and start packing my bags for the hospital just incase she comes early.

The pics of the girls are lovely Sam

As for meeting up I could do any time from the 10th Nov (I have family over before that) I'll be coming from Shepperton.


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well - and all the treatment going well.
  
I'm good.  Injections not a problem at all.
I have not had any side-effects so I'm just hoping something is growing in there.  I've been going for
acupuncture twice a week and I feel it has really helped me to relax - am not stressed at all.  Hope that will continue as I go into 2ww when that comes.  Been drinking my water and had the warm bottle on my tummy when I can.

Sam, your girls are lovely.

I would love to meet up - will check my off duties tomorrow and see if I'm off on one of those days.  I live in Hampton - Surbiton is quite handy for me.

Well, I'm off to bed now.  

Love
Sammy


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Good morning everybody,

Thanks Toni for making my pictures smaller: I didn't know how   

Just a quick one from me today as I've got a busy day today: off to Esher to meet a friend of mine who's also in the middle of tx: ICSI with egg donor in Kiev.  

I think Wednesday the 19th of Novembre is most popular, regarding the place, The Organ & Dragon in Ewell that Wombly mentioned is just fab for me   And I'll see what I can do regarding bringing the girls just for you Cara  

Have a lovely day all; looks like a sunny but cold one  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay so it looks as though Wednesday 19th November is going to be a good date for a meet up.

So far we have confirmed:

Liz
Sarah
Sam
Tanya
Wombly/Cara
Sammy (if shifts work out ok)

If anyone else is up for this, just cut & paste your name into the list. As for venues, I don't mind meeting in Ewell again, but it may be a bit of a trek for Sarah & Tanya (is it?) so somewhere a bit closer to their way may be best.
As Sarah suggested, maybe we should find somewhere more central to everyone

Jack - sharp pains sound good to me! I had what felt like someone tugging on a piece of cotton, attached to the side of my uterus (if that makes sense) and also a fluttering sensation. Are you going to be good and wait until OTD or be naughty like me and test early  
Good luck to you and JustP

Liz
x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls - I'd be up for meeting. I've added my name and cut and paste the list again below:

So far we have confirmed:

Liz
Sarah
Sam
Tanya
Wombly/Cara
Sammy (if shifts work out ok)
Jo


I could do the Organ and Dragon if I can borrow the car from DH, but he is usually out on Wednesdays, so if not I may possibly have to pull out. I'm in Teddington so could make it to Surbiton on the bus (think that was suggested). Otherwise Kingston or Hampton are ok for me to get to too. However, if its easier to go to Ewell for most, don't change plans on my account 

Soudns like a nice plan - will we eat or just meet for drinks?
Jo
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me - anywhere my tom tom can take me 



Margot and Jerry said:


> Are you going to be good and wait until OTD or be naughty like me and test early


 - Liz you are such a bad influence - you POAS pusher! 

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly - haven't got a clue what POAS stands for  

Oh doh! Just got it and now I do  

You know I don't mean to lead people astray and encourage bad habits but sometimes the temptation is just too hard to resist  

Jo - Surbiton seems pretty central to most people, but I daren't suggest it as that's where I live and I don't want people to think I'm a lazy old so & so   

When we met the first time, some people ate and some didn't so whatever you fancy doing really. To be honest, eating seems to be my main pastime at the moment, so I'm sure I could squeeze something in  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh no, I thought I'd finally got the hang of this jargon (after 2 years?!!) but I don't know what POAS means!!

Right, well I've done a little tally and here's where everyone lives:

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Tolworth area? Sam, where do you live?!!
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Sammy (if shifts work out ok) - Hampton
Jo - Teddington

*People who haven't replied:*
Lou - Wimbledon
JustP - 
Jackeen - we're meeting early evening Jack, not daytime or is it because you have to get up so early?
Clarabel - 
Belenzinha - 
Toffeecat - 
Grazia -

Anyone who hasn't replied please do so forthwith (  ) and then we'll plot everyone on a map and try and work out somewhere suitable for all?!

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

pee on a stick!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Same to you!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

keep up Sarah - even I worked that one out! (eventually!)    Although my brain kept registering it as PCOS instead, initially

Look at you, Mrs Organised list person - I'm impressed  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey girls

Count me in for a meet up!  Duly cut and pasted as requested ...

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Tolworth area? Sam, where do you live?!!
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Sammy (if shifts work out ok) - Hampton
Jo - Teddington
JustP - Ashford Common but has car so can travel!

*People who haven't replied:*
Lou - Wimbledon
JustP -
Jackeen - we're meeting early evening Jack, not daytime or is it because you have to get up so early?
Clarabel -
Belenzinha -
Toffeecat -
Grazia -

I don't normally get home from work until about 7.30 / 8 ish so I'll have to tell them that I have a hospital/doctors/dentist type appointment and skive off.

SO, I have not yet succumbed to testing early but now I'm thinking about it. Thursday is kind of a day early for me anyway as the Bridge doc said to test on the 31st but I think he's allowed extra days as that will be 13 days after blasto transfer on 18th Oct. I thought that for blasto the OTD was around 9 or 10 days. Can anyone enlighten me on that? I'm so nervous about testing (obviously as _everyone _is so nervous about testing!) I felt very positive in the first few days after ET as I had some small signs of being PG but for over a week now I haven't had any . I haven't had any spotting, not even after EC or any sharp pains. No implantation signs - nothing. I know that some people don't get any signs so I am trying to stay positive. I keep thinking that I'm snappy and maybe that's a sign of AF coming along too. 
Please stay away! 

Thanks everyone for you good vibes ... keep them coming!

Jack, lots of    and  to you. Hope you're doing okay.

Love
JustP, Bertie and Ernie (who are hopefully just being very quiet!)


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi JustP -   I really feel for you, this is sooo the worst part!! In one way I wanted it to last forever and in another I just wanted to know! And symptoms or no symptoms don't seem to make much of a difference on the end result - keep hanging in there & keep your positivity going there is still every chance you will get your BFP   

With blasts I would've though once they were 15 days old it would be okay to test (10 days past ET) unless you had an extra hcg shot. But then my name isn't Liz & I'm not a POAS pusher   - its only 2 more days!!! Lots of      and    for you - and Jackeen!!!!

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> But then my name isn't Liz & I'm not a POAS pusher


I blame Eden - she told me to do it   

  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

To pee or not to pee that sure is the question!  

Wombly thanks for your reply.  You're right, I want to know but at the same time I don't!

So, is 10 days counted from ET day (is Sat 18th day 1 or day 0?)  Either way that means that 10 days is up!  Shall I pee tomorrow or wait for my birthday on Thursday?!  Oh my goodness what shall I do? (Slightly going round the bend a bit! )

               

What did you all do?

                 

xxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

well you probably all know that I was VERY naughty (but not AS naughty as Eden!) and I tested on day 9 after transfer, which for you was the equivalent of yesterday (this equates to 11 days after a typical day 3 transfer - so 3 days early). 
I think Eden tested about 5 days after her blast transfer (did you Eden?)

I really can't condone testing early as it really is probably best to wait for the full OTD to ensure that the trigger is out your system and the HCG levels are high enough to be detected. But being the Mrs Impatient Knickers I am, I couldn't hold out any longer - plus I had a good feeling from my symptoms as they were the same as my last cycle which was a bio-chem pg.

I know it's a scary decision to make and unfortunately you are really the only one that can decide what's best for you, but you know that I'm rooting for you and as was said earlier - some people get symptoms and get a BFP, some get symptoms and get a BFN, some get no symptoms and get a BFP so I think there is no real way of telling.

Liz
x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm escaping from work very quickly. I'm a bit thick so won't even attempt the cutting and pasting thing. 

Please count me in. I'd definitely love to do anywhere. Ewell sounds fab ('coz I live there!) but I'd be happy to drive anywhere. Also, I can drive other people if need be (any excuse to use my DH's fancy car; alternatively, I'll just use my raggetty one!). 

Just let me know, add my name to the list and let's count down the days... 

Yippeee

must dash

B


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Tolworth area? Sam, where do you live?!!
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Sammy (if shifts work out ok) - Hampton
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford Common but has car so can travel!
Belenzinha - Ewell

*People who haven't replied:*
Lou - Wimbledon
Jackeen - we're meeting early evening Jack, not daytime or is it because you have to get up so early?
Clarabel -
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

JustP - do you know what?  Whatever you do, it's either gonna be the best day ever or the worst and whether you test tomorrow, Thursday or Friday isn't really going to change that.  I've never had to test as I've always bled before test date except for the last FET when I tested a day early and seriously wished I hadn't 'cos it was a bfn.  Then again it put me out of my misery a day early?  Personally I think I'd test a day before my birthday 'cos I wouldn't want to ruin the day if it was a bfn but then again a part of me might be thinking that if I tested on that day then it would have to be a bfp?!!  

Did that help you make a decision?  I very much doubt it - would imagine it confused you even more?!!!!      

I have plotted our locations so far and it seems that the furthest distances are Ashford Common (assuming this is near Ashford Hospital?) and Ewell.  If you take the middle point this is around Thames Ditton which is 7 miles from both Ewell and Ashford as opposed to 14 miles from Ashford to Ewell.  It's also 9 miles from Wimbledon in case Lou can come (and isn't away on yet another holiday?!!).  Jo - if you get a train from Teddington to Sunbury I can pick you and drive you?

There's a lovely pub in Thames Ditton but I'm not sure about the parking there.  Can anyone help with this?

What do you all think?

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah - do you mean The Albion, down by the river? That's where we were going to meet last time and there is plenty of parking there (more so than the pubs in the centre of the village)

Does that sound like a plan for everyone else?

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Thames Ditton is fine for me, I don't know it that well but I can get directions.

JustP I was guilty too  and tested two days early   but I think I'd rather test the day before my birthday and know either way! But as everyone has said it is a very personal thing so only you know what's right for you. Either way good luck     

Jackleen       to you too x

I'm on lunch so another short one but I hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Tanya - are you having a leaving party/baby shower at work this week?

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thames Ditton is fine with me

JustP - I forgot it's going to be your birthday  - in which case, yes it is a personal decision, but if it were mine I would test the day before. But then, like Sarah, I've also never got to test day before either (always have AF 2wks from EC) so I'd be happy getting to your stage right now anyway...sorry rambling now...  

Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

So looks like Thames Ditton is a hit then?  I've rung the pub and they have a table in the bar area which will seat 10-12 people and where people can order food or just drink if they don't want to eat.  I said I would call back to reserve it once I know what time we're meeting and how many we are.  Shall we say 7pm so that everyone can get back from work?  It has a big car park.

The website is: www.the-albany.co.uk and I'm definitely eating having just looked at their menu!!

Wombly, the last time where I didn't bleed was far worse than the other 3 where I did 'cos I was completely convinced that as AF hadn't arrived I must be pg.  
JustP and Jackeen - whatever you decide, good luck!    

Sarah x


/links


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I've just been out and bought 4 pregnancy tests (yes four!)  I read somewhere on FF that someone tested early and got a BFN but then tested again a few days later and had a BFP that all went well.  I bought 4 tests to cover this!!  

Think I might test tomorrow  

       
(for me and Jack)

On my past 2 tx, AF has arrived on the OTD or the day before but I've still done the test.  EC was 2 weeks and 1 day ago so hopefully this is a good sign?   

Sarah, Wombly, Liz, Tanya, thank you for all your comments, they have helped (make me more confused!!) - just kidding, they really have helped. 

Sarah, Ashford Common is nearer Sunbury Cross.  I'm not that far from Tanya I think.  Either way, Thames Ditton is fine with me as I have a car so can go anywhere.  I'll br driving straight from North London.

Am very much looking forward to meeting everyone!
JustP, Bertie and Ernie xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

oooh how exciting -  for you tomorrow JustP    and hoping no AF is a really good sign for you  

I will probably get to Thames Ditton a bit earlier if anyone else is, only 'cause I finish work around 5-5.30 and its pointless me going home in between as I live in Godalming!

Wombly x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Thames Ditton sounds great. Sarah thanks so much for the offer of a lift. I will see if there's any other way I can make it there and if not, will take you up on it. 

Really looking forward to meeting you all 

JustP - I really feel for you. What a bloody hard decision. I know my DH would say wai. Do you know, I'venever done a preg test because I've always had AF symptoms a few days before. I think if you can def hold out till tomorrow (and maybe tomorrow pm) then you'll def be ok. Gosh, huge hugs and luck. Same to jack!!!

P.S - The Albion is a great choice - its lovely
X


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> The website is: www.the-albany.co.uk and I'm definitely eating having just looked at their menu!!


Doh - I was almost right with The Albion wasn't I? 

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP said:


> Either way, Thames Ditton is fine with me as I have a car so can go anywhere. I'll br driving straight from North London.


Blimey 'eckers - that's a long old drive! Do you do that every day, JustP?

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

No you were wrong!  It's The Albany!!   

And what in heaven's name does 'eckers mean?!!  

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

god Sarah - don't you know  

Just a little term we use now & then - bit like blimey & heck put together    
No idea where it came from originally - sorry!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I've just asked dh and he's heard of it - must be a Notts thing?!!

A bit like saying Good Gracious Me?!!

I'm thinking of updating my cv to say Occupation - Fertility Friends Surfer 'cos I have done NO work today and it's all your fault!!

I'm offski!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

My fault? Or everyone on here?  



Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah I do Liz and I I have done for about 10 years!  I did, however, manage to persuade work to upgrade my company car about a year ago to help with my horrible journey each day.  I now drive, what I think, is very nice car so it makes the journey a lot better, despite having to drive on the A40 and North Circular every day!  

Sarah, I too have not done any work today what so ever.  I too have the FF surfer qualification today!

Love   from Ashford!


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Quick one 'coz I'm skiving again.

Thames Ditton is fab. I'll ask my DH where the pub is (he works in TD).

Let me know if anyone needs a lift; I'd be delighted to pick up and/or deliver. 

I'm one of those very sad people that never drink so you'll be fine with me - provided you don't ask me to park! ;-)

Big hugs to everyone

B

P.S. I'll follow you all on the qualifications change - mine will be PhD on Fertility Friendology - how's that? ;-)


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Belenzinha said:


> P.S. I'll follow you all on the qualifications change - mine will be PhD on Fertility Friendology - how's that? ;-)


Haha, love it!


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

D'uh - sorry I meant the Albony but typed the Albion. i even confused myself by just googling it....
X


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

joy56 said:


> D'uh - sorry I meant the Albony but typed the Albion. i even confused myself by just googling it....
> X


or even The Albany, Jo

  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG have you girls not any work to do  I leave you for a couple of hours and there are 3 new pages!!  I live in Worcester Park so Thames Ditton not too bad for me but I won't say 100% I'm in cos it all depends on the night before with Keira and also if I manage to express enough milk for dh to give her just in case    So will have to play it by hear and so sorry Womby but won't be taking the girls there as too far and too late for Aaliyah and school.  Ewell was cool as we met early and she was able to go to bed early (even though she fell asleep there if you remember  ) 
Hope you're all well and not too tired from all that chatting  

Sam   

P.S: JustP, I've got no wise advice, when I tested I didn't have any symptoms whatsoever and even went out the night before drinking as I really thought I wasn't (I was on the clomid & even did a diary on here  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

JustP Good luck for the morning, I'm getting nervous for you          

No I don't think there is any leaving party, hopefully having a baby shower in few wks though

I can make it any time as I'll be on maternity leave


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Evening everyone

Can't believe the amount of chit chat since i last logged in!! Haven't had a proper read as I'm trying to watch Spooks and the plot is so complex, I must admit it requires my full attention!! I know it does not take much to throw me!! 

Anyway, just a quick one to send JustP and Jack loads of     and   .

I too did test 2 days early JustP, naughty   .. not that I am saying that you should though..

I'll be joining you all on 19th Nov if I may. I live in St Margarets and Thames Ditton is good for me, I know the Albany.

I promise to catch up with everyone properly soon.. 

C xx


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

to all you girls!!!

I will not be able to make it on the 19th as I'm working a long day.  Would have loved to meet up .

Just P - good luck for tomorrow.   for you.

I'm good - going for my scan tomorrow.  Hoping the meds has worked as I did not have any side-effects.

Bye
Sammy


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Morning girls.

Well I did a clearblue test today and it showed a BFN  .  I'm hoping by some slim chance that I tested too early and it's all going to change to be a BFP.  I did read on here somewhere that that happened to someone.  Afterall, I haven't had ANY bleeding whatsoever so I can't see why else it hasn't worked.  Perhaps Bertie and Ernie are still floating about and going to hook on in the next few days?  I also read that that can happen.  Perhaps I'm just clutching at straws.

Love JustP xx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Sammy - goodluck fo ryour scan today. I hope all has worked well...

JustP. So sorry to hear about your BFN. I'm desperately hoping that it is because you tested too early and will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed that that is the case. 
I really hope you manage to keep your chin up today. COuld you make some nice plans for your bday tomorrow to keep you distracted?

Am really thinking of you
Jo
XXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP - so sorry to hear that you got a BFN this morning but please don't feel too despondent as there are many, many posts on here from people who have even had a BFN on OTD and then gone on to get a BFP the following day.
I think it all depends on how quickly they implant and you are still testing a few days early.

Still sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP!    

COME ON BERTIE & ERNIE!!!!

Sammy - good luck for your scan   Sorry you can't make the 19th as it would have been lovely to meet everyone

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I think this is a current list:

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell
Clarabel - St Margarets

*People who haven't replied:*
Lou - Wimbledon
Jackeen - we're meeting early evening Jack, not daytime or is it because you have to get up so early?
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh JustP, I'm gutted for you and will keep up the   that you just tested too early for it show up    and that you get a lovely birthday present tomorrow.

Keeping everything firmly crossed for you - look after yourself.

Good luck to you too Jack  - when are you testing?

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG - I just lost my post!! Grrrrrr 

JustP -    sorry for your BFN hun - its never nice seeing those but I'm really hoping Bertie & Ernie are in there, just being a bit lazy so I'm keeping my      for you

Sammy - good luck for your scan 

Ooh - looks like we have a few people coming on the 19th now, that'll be nice - I've had a look at the menu & I'll deffo be eating 

Wombly x

PS - work have still got the aircon on!?!?!??! I'm sitting here in my scarf


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Girls.

Am staying quite positive because 'it ain't over till the fat lady sings' as they say.  I've had no spotting or anything .... and until AF arrives, I'm staying PUPO!!  

Sammy, hope the scan goes well or has gone well depending on what time you have it!  Thanks for your wishes.

Wombly, No wonder you're cold with just a scarf on!   I too will be eating at the pub as the food looks scrummy.  Thanks for your positive thoughts.

Sarah, thanks for your   too.

Liz, thanks for your cheers to Bertie and Ernie!  I pictured you sitting there waving a scarf in the air (hopefully it wasn't Wombly's otherwise she'll be completely starkers!)

Jo, thanks for your good wishes.  DP told me today that he's taking me to dinner in Chiswick tomorrow so I have that to look forward to.  I'm also playing and sneakily downloading lots of tunes at the moment (when I should be working) so that's helping me stay positive.

Clarabel, Tanya and Sam, thanks for your positive vibes too!

Jack, am sending you loads of       for your BFP tomorrow.  I'll be right behind you with mine on Friday!

Can someone please let me know again (sorry, I'm getting all confused!), does ET count as day 1 or day 0?  I assume it's day 1.

Lots of love
JustP, and two quiet lazy ones just hanging around!

PS, Sam have been meaning to say how gorgeous your girls look!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

JustP said:


> Wombly, No wonder you're cold with just a scarf on!  !


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

That's the spirit JustP - PMA works wonders.  

Surely you shouldn't be working today when it's your birthday tomorrow?  And I hope you've taken Friday off too - I think the older you get, the longers you need to prolong your birthdays!!

So where's DP taking you in Chiswick?  My friends live in Ealing and are always telling us to try The Devonshire and La Trompette so if it's one of those, please give us a full review!!

Good luck for your scan Sammy.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP said:


> Can someone please let me know again (sorry, I'm getting all confused!), does ET count as day 1 or day 0? I assume it's day 1.


I think I always took it as being Day 1


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

I had my first scan to check my follicles this morning.  Was slightly dissapointed as I only have 5 follicles between both sides.  But apparently they are "nice looking" follicles.  Was hoping for more but I will take what is there.

JustP - hang in there.  I will   for you.

Love
Sammy


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Sammy, the first scan always only shows a few follicles. Don't forget it only takes one!

Sarah, it is the Devonshire so will send reviews on Friday. Chiswick is one of my fave local places for eating out. We go there all of the time, well far too often anyway. I highly recommend The Duke of Sussex too (http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/london/bar-pub/165316h/the-duke-of-sussex) The food is excellent and the pub has a very relaxed feel to it. Lovely beer garden too for when the sun comes back!

Thanks Liz for the day 1 confirmation.

xxxx

/links


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

The Devonshire is fab JustP. Perfect venue for your birthday. I've been a couple of times and its very cool. Food is lovely too. I was just about to recommend their Malbec but maybe you're not drinking? 
Sammy - don't gettoo disappointed - there are lots of girls on here who thought the same at first and were pleasantly surprised afetrwards...
X


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a quick one JustP I hope your   turns to a  and they are late implanter's


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Tanya, I'm feeling positive!    
Jo, I'd love to have a glass of Malbec but I haven't been drinking for AGES.  I'm not a great big drinker anyway.  I'll leave that to DP and his ales!  

I'm still listening to music to keep me feeling upbeat.  Am currently listening to 'Wonderful Baby' by Don McLean.  It's a lovely little 'baby tune.

       

xxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

JustP

I wish I wasn't a great big drinker . I haven't drunk for what feels like aeons (actually only just over two months?!) and I really really miss a glass of wine with dinner, a gin and tonic at a party or a lager at the rugby!!   And I miss having a conversation in the pub after 9pm that I can understand (I've only just discovered that drunk people have their own language and sense of humour that only those in the club can understand?!!!) 

If you'd like a few more songs to try, have a look at this link: http://www.babyman.net/babysongs.htm

I'm rooting for the four of you... 

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Blimey - me too. I'm a terrble wine lover. I used to drink at least half a bottle every nigth but in the last 3 or 4 months have tied to cut that down a lot. Was really good and only had 3/4 glasses on a Sat night and a couple ofglasses once in the week, but my resolve has dwindled in the last 3 or 4 weeks and I've had a couple of glasses every other night. Will need to stop that very soon I guess. For now, a cheeky malbec can't hurt 

Quick question for you girls, I got my blood test results back today and my FSH at day 2 is 5 - is that good?
Thanks so much
J
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jo - It seems a long time ago since I had my FSH done, but I'm sure 5 is pretty good

I too used to share a bottle of wine every night with DH, but cut down drastically on my 2nd full cycle and then on my last cycle I gave up alcohol altogether (along with caffeine) and haven't had a drop to drink since, so I guess that's probably since the start of June.
I do get the odd moment when I could murder a lovely glass of wine but I've resisted so far and am determined to stay good!
It's funny because DH doesn't enjoy drinking as much either now

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jo

Just found my last FSH and it was 6 and they were pretty happy with that, so yes, 5 is very good!

  

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP - I know it's your birthday tomorrow but I'm in Bristol for most of the day, so not sure if I'll get a chance to log on so I'll say this in advance



for tomorrow - hope you have a fantastic day and get the best pressie of all - a lovely BFP!

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Liz    I hope I get that present too!

Sarah, thanks for the link .. I've been listening to lots of them!  I've done hardly any work again today!  

Jack, good luck for tomorrow!  Lots of           for your   tomorrow!

Love Positive P!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good luck JustP and Jackeen   

And Happy Birthday for tomorrow JustP  

In case Lou or anyone else happens along here's the current list for our meet up on Wednesday 19th November at The Albany in Thames Ditton:

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell
Clarabel - St Margarets

*People who haven't replied:*
Lou - Wimbledon
Jackeen - we're meeting early evening Jack, not daytime or is it because you have to get up so early?
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -
Daffodil -

Have a good evening everyone...

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Dear me that background threw me   

Jo, babe I'm really   and hoping that your -ve turns into a BIG   for you    

You've all been so so chatty that I don't know what to say    Strange for me to be so quiet!!  I don't feel great today    Feel down    I just hope I can snap out of it soon!!  I just feel like dh takes everything for granted!!  Sorry for the rant as I know I'm very fortunate but I can't help it!!   Not helped by Keira not playing ball today!! 

Jackeen, wishing you all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.     

All you're all well, and sorry for the sorry me post  

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Goodness me, how come we've gone all American and have spooky backgrounds going on?!!

Sam, don't worry about the me post. I'm fuming myself and waiting for dh to come home so I can give him what for!  I've just found a receipt from the cigar shop in Teddington where he bought £75 worth of cigars 5 days after promising me he wouldn't smoke any more to make sure he's at tip top condition when we go for the next round of tx in 6 weeks. He's usually a very good dh but I'm very irritated by the fact that he doesn't think his health will affect our chances in any way. So I know exactly how you feel and looks like we're both in line for a snappy evening tonight?!!! Let's hope that the making up makes it worth while?!

Happy Halloween Week ghoulish girls!!

Sarah x*


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

This background is spooky! 

Sam, as Sarah said, don't worry about the me post, sometimes it just helps to say things (or to type them even!) I'm not surprised you're feeling down if Kiera is not playing ball. I imagine that your DH _does _take everything for granted, I know my DP does. And so do I come to think of it, but that doesn't mean that he doesn't love you or doesn't realise how much you do, he probably just forgets to say it. Go and pinch his  ... that'll will make you smile. 

Sarah, I so know what you mean. My DP doesn't get that his  is half of our embryos! He's a wonderful DP too but he just doesn't equate his health to be any part of the tx! It's so frustrating!

Hope you both don't stay snappy for too long . Remember that it's more fun to be happy!  (says miss positive at the moment - catch me again soon when I'm being a snappy thing myself!) 

JustP xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Here here JustP.  DH is stuck in traffic so when he gets home, I'm gonna pinch his bum   I'm gonna pinch it really hard 'til his eyes water!  Won't make him smile but might make me feel better!!  

Have blown you lots of birthday bubbles!!

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Sorry I've been AWOL had to break the news to my DP last night so didn't feel it appropriate to break out the Laptop after his big shock.

Just P thanks for the prayers you're in mine too.          I do hope your birthday is the best ever.  

I start a new job on the 18th, the timing sucks I know so I won't be able to promise to make it on the 19th as they are trying to work me very hard at the moment.  

As I was saying a few days ago this is a very lucky thread and thank you wonderful ladies for all your luck as I got my   yesterday and today again so I guess it's true.

         


Samia, I hope you're feeling a bit better 

Liz, yes I tested early too.  How can you not I was going crazy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Jackeen Congratulations thats great news     Have a happy and healthy eight and a bit months 

JustP Hopefully you'll be coming on with good news in the morning                             Happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Jackeen that's great news!!             .  I'm so happy for you!  You've inspired me to stay positive even more so!  Congratulations!

I too thought this was a lucky thread.  When I first joined the first pic I saw was Samia's belly!  I knew that was a good sign.

Tanya, thanks so much for the lovely good wishes and positive vibes!  I'm not sure if I will test again tomorrow or whether I will wait until Friday.  I will probably wait.  I might not though.  I'll see in the morning.   I have a predictor test which says i can do it anytime once AF is due but I've completely lost count when that might be. EC was 17 days ago and ET was 12 days ago (day 6 blasts) so I guess it should have been a few days ago.  No AF or any sign of it.  It must have worked for me this time!      

Jackeen, you've put a big   on my face!

Lots of love
Just P xxx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

PS, Forgot to say .. thank you for my bubbles Sarah!  Hope DH bum is bruised just like mine!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls - ooh this background threw me too, I thought someone had sent a virus to FF  - still, gives me a chance to use this   and this  hee hee.

Firstly Jackeen - FAB FAB news that you got your BFP!!!!       

JustP - you're sounding really positive & I hope you get one tomorrow!! Oh yes, nearly forgot: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!       - my present to you is some more    and    for your BFP 

Samia - don't be too hard on yourself hun, remember you still have a young child and a very young baby and that's still a lot to deal with - esp if you feel your DH isn't pulling his weight / is taking you for granted as well. I imagine you've still got lots of hormones going round too? Sometimes you just need to take time out. And I hope your DH has got a bruised bum!! 

Sarah - £75 on cigars!!  no wonder you're peed off! Hope you gave him what for?!? Or maybe he was buying them in preparation of celebrating your forthcoming BFP?!?

Sammy - sorry you were disappointed with your scan but they do still have some way to go yet - so here's some growing vibes:     GFG!! GFG!!   

Jo - FSH of 5 is classed as 'excellent' - mine was 6 when I first got tested 2yrs ago but last test about a year ago was 7 so dread to think what it is now   - I feel like my body is going 'tick tock tick tock'  

Liz - you've also got a very impressive FSH! I worry that my reproductive system is 5yrs older than my age as I had my first AF at the age of 9!!! (yes I was traumatised) so although I am 31 (nearly 32 now) my reproductive system is more like 36 (nearly 37) 

My boss is off today & tomorrow yay!! On the wine thing I drink a lot less than I used to but have enjoyed the odd glass (or bottle) since my last BFN - there has to be some silver lining somewhere right? 

Hope you all have a frightfully (ha ha see what I did there?!?) good Thursday - Wombly x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

This background's really blinding me so I can hardly read what's going on. Plus, there's been so much activity I can hardly keep up! I have managed to read about *Jackeen's BFP*. Very, very well done you!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I am truly delighted for you and your DP. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. All the best!!!

Just P, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Sarah, Samia, I think those naughty DHs or DPs need some strong telling off. Unfortunately I have a very Latin way of expressing my disapproval so I wouldn't recommend my approach  I would say though, let's not forget that excess hormones do tend to make us very sensitive and vulnerable, and that unfortunately men have curious ways of dealing with novel/stressful situations (e.g., withdrawing from activities they do not feel equipped to handle). Just a thought...

Sammy, I'm sending you lots of PMA for those growing follicles. You'll see you get some more on EC day.

Jo, FSH = 5 sounds fabulous. I got mine the other day and it's certainly not as good as that, it is 8.3 u/L so I'm not looking forward to my chat with the consultant now.

Everyone, I'm going to have to cut this short 'coz I can't see much with the bizarre background.

Sending you lots of love and lots of fabulous baby dust. This is the lucky thread girls, so don't forget that.


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday JustP. Am thinking of you today and am super impressed with your PMA. Still really keeping fingers crossed for you...     

Jack - that is amazing news. I'm absolutely thrilled for you. Just Fabulous!!!!! 

Sarah and Sam - those naughty men eh!!!! Hope they've been sufficiently chastised (or pinched) and that you're both feelign better having vented!!!

Thanks very much girls for the positive feedback on the FSH levels. Belenzinha - I'm sure 8.3 is fine too. Hope the consultant chat goes well...

Got my lap on Monday - starting to feel nervous.... 

XXX


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

birthday^     

  * HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUSTP!!! *


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Spooky Thursday Ghoulish Girls!!
Jackeen - *  CONGRATULATIONS!!   *  So happy that you got your BFP. I bet you're over the moon?!  Well done the Lister!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Whoopsy - posted instead of Previewed!!

Let's start again!...

[size=12pt]Spooky Thursday Ghoulish Girls!!

Jackeen - CONGRATULATIONS!! So happy that you got your BFP. I bet you're over the moon?! Well done the Lister!!

JustP - Everything's crossed!

Jo - Have just dug out my FSH and in November 06 it was 5.7 and in May 07 it was 8 and nobody told me that was bad. Good luck for your lap on Monday - don't worry about it, it's no worse than a heavy period afterwards and they'll look after you!

Belenzinha - you have your Norway appointment on Monday? So are you going for the weekend? If so, then good luck. Hope it's really positive and look forward to a full report when you get back.

Liz - hope you're having fun and not working too hard in Bristol?!

Sam - book yourself a massage and/or manicure on Saturday morning and let dh deal with the girls. Sounds to me like he needs a lesson in how much you do?!! Or else go out for a romantic evening and talk to him about it?

Wombly - hoorah for your boss being away! Enjoy! In fact go out for a glass of wine at lunchtime and come back at 3!!

Sammy - hope those follies are growing nicely?

Tanya - enjoy your last week at work!

Lou Lou - where are you?!!

Happy Halloween everyone else!!

As for me, DH got home from work late last night, apologised and said that the £75 was for cigars for all his friends, when he went out with them last week and apparently they gave him money for them and he only smoked one?!  Hmmmm! Anyway, I let him off 'cos I couldn't be bothered to pinch his bum 'cos it would have ended in tears (mine probably 'cos he's a harder pincher than me!!) 

Has anyone noticed that we are on page 13?!! How spooky is that?!! And how much does this page make your eyes hurt?!! 

I'm going to attempt some work today so catch up later girls!

Sarah xxx

P.S. Loving this font which is even harder to read on this background!!!

[/size]


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow girls, thank you all for my birthday wishes!    They are all really lovely and are making me feel very happy! Thank you! 

I came in to work today and everyone in my office had locked me out.  When they eventually let me in, they had stuck balloons everywhere and photos of me all over the place, literally every wall had about 20 A4 prints of me!   I had a cake, a teddy, a huge card and a bottle of fizz all waiting for me!       It was a total surprise as we don't normally go that mad for birthdays!  I think everyone is trying to keep me happy at the moment!    I feel rather overwhelmed today!

PMA Update!  I decided not to do another test this morning.  DP and I have agreed to wait until Saturday to do the next one so that we have time to celebrate together!!        

This background is so hard to read. The gestone injections have made my eye sight more blurry anyway and these pumpkin faces and orange text are not helping!   

Jo, good luck for Monday honey.  Lots of   to you!  It'll be fine, don't worry about it.

Big   to everyone and lots of         all round.
Thanks once again for my birthday and good luck wishes!
JustP xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

JustP - awww that's so sweet of them!! BTW - I didn't realise you were on gestone - I am thinking of asking them for this on my next cycle - how did they agree (or did they suggest it?)

Sarah - like the spooky writing! Sadly I didn't go out for a glass of wine at lunchtime, I went out and bought my new copy of Zest (its my new motivational magazine) and a box of chocs for my Nan - then realised my Nan is diabetic!   so I will put them to the back of the cupboard & NOT eat them 

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP - I'm back in time to now say   for today - hope you're having a fantastic day and enjoy your meal out tonight

Jack - Yay! Well done & HUGE congratulations on getting your BFP - I thought you may be posting you know after saying about your pains 
You and DP must be over the moon. Sending you lots & lots of     for the upcoming weeks and months

Hello everyone else - sorry I'm being a bit rubbish at personals but I've just got back and my head is all over the place - just need my piece of Pret Banana Cake to kick in and then I'll be fine  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*What's gestone for? If everyone's having it then I need it too!!

Wombly, put them to the back of your cupboard and don't open them! I've had a tin of Cadbury's biscuits in my cupboard since the middle of September and I caved last night and opened them. I had three last night (and they're huge biscuits!) and I've just had another one now! The no sugar regime isn't working too well - oh no and the no dairy - forgot chocolate has milk in too!! Whoopsy! AF due so that must be the hiccup!!

Enjoy the cake Liz!

Sarah x*


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

and the no caffeine too Sarah - don't forget that's in chocolate as well    

Still, you have to have a little treat now & then don't you - my cake was yum!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh my God!  Now I'm so distraught that I think I might need another biscuit to calm myself down!!!  

Hurry up AF or I'll have eaten the tin by tomorrow!!

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

you eat away my lovely FF  

Just P - just blown you a few more birthday &   bubbles

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

What about me?  I need bubbles! Do you want bubbles or do you want to stay on 777?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

me?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

7177 - is that okay?

x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Aw thanks Liz for my bubbles.  You and Sarah have been busy blowing!    Thank you!  It's funny that you've both sent me some because on Tuesday, I was thinking 'blimey everyone has loads of bubbles and I hardly have any!'

Wombly, have sent you a PM about the Gestone and the docs response!  Gestone is in replacement for the cyclogest.  I've injected it in my bum since ET and have enough to last me till tomorrow night (Friday).  Assuming I get my BFP on Saturday morning then I'm going to go back to cyclogest until I speak to QM on Monday morning.  Least I think that's what I'll be doing!

Sarah, you think you're bad .. I have eaten like a   lately (as I often do anyway).  On Saturday my mum gave me a birthday cake of which I've had a slice every day.  Last night DP and I had a curry and today work have ordered everyone a curry for my birthday!  I've just eaten a huge plateful (and that's in addition to the huge slice of cake I had when I arrived at the office!)  I think subconsciously I must trying to make myself look PG! 

Liz, hope you had a good time away.  I guess it was for work?

Happy Halloween eve everyone!!  
JustP x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect day JustP  

Yes it was work in Bristol unfortunately so I had to give all the tempting shops a miss - never mind, Westfield opens today  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes you Liz!  You're on 777 do you want to stay there or shall I send you some (can't do a thousand though!!)

JustP - have blown you another 100 after your woe is me without any bubbles sob story!!   

Sx  (who was supposed to be working today!!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah - could I have 3000 please so bring me up 7777 - I don't think it will take you too long and you're not working are you  

  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha, thanks Sarah!

You two must have robot hands!!  I'm just trying to blow a few for Jo because she didn't have many and I'm already knackered after doing hardly any!

Liz, I think Westfield is a sign that I need to go and treat myself to lots of new clothes ... well it did open on my birthday!

Will try to randomly blow everyone some curry bubbles!!

xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ew! Not sure I want any of those JustP  



x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Liz I've blown you ONE just for being cheeky!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT!  




x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

OK 2!  Can anyone tell that I've just realised that I'm only a Sr Member and not a Gold Member like Liz and Wombly!!  How many posts do I need to make to become a Gold Member?!


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not even one of those!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

ooh lots I think - so get posting missy

No JustP is even posher - she's a Charter VIP

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I think we're gonna be in trouble!  All the girls that actually work will be fed up with us for filling up two pages that they have to read through, only to find it's all rubbish!!  

Sorry girls but I'm on a mission to become a Gold Member!!

For now though I need to work so I can afford to buy myself dinner on 19th!!!

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

girls - you have made me laugh 
I didn't even know what bubbles were - I thought it was just an expression like baby dust. Thanks for taking pity on me JustP.
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Have a few more Jo  

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

- you girls crack me up!

SarahTM - I've done 642posts which equates to 1.698 per day - oooh I am a busy girlie!! I got Gold a little while ago though - not sure on the criteria 

Joy - aaah bless 

JustP - I thought I could smell something! 

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Curry bubbles, Wombly?  

Sarah - I think it may once you have made 500 posts or something

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh girls, I've suddenly had a mad half hour of panicking.  I don't know what's come over me, it must be all that curry and cake I've eaten!

I've just written down all of my tx results to compare to how it's all going. This all looks positive doesn't it? I've never been that good at keeping dates but I have done on all of my tx (mainly because WN wrote them all down for me!) Statistically it's looking good I think but now I'm suddenly all unsure! I am really trying hard to stay positive and all of a sudden I'm thinking I've got all the dates wrong and I'm my period isn't due!

Round 1 (2007)
EC was on Monday 24th Sept
ET was on Wed 26th Sep (2 days after EC)
PT was due Wed 10th Oct (2 weeks after '2 day' ET)
I came on 8th Oct
(which was 15 days past EC and 13 days '2 day' past ET)

Round 2 (200
EC was Mon 10th March
ET was Wed 12th March (2 days after EC)
PT was due Wed 26th March (2 weeks after '2 day' ET)
I came on 26th March
(which was 17 days past EC and 15 days past '2 day' ET)

Round 3 (200
EC was Mon 13th Oct
ET was Sat 18th Oct (6 days after EC)
PT was due Fri 31st Oct (14 days after '6 day' ET)
As off today I am yet to come on
(which is 18 days past EC and 13 days past '6 day' ET)

I'm not going mad am I? Or am I? Perhaps it's because I've aged a day today!! 

Sorry about the me post but I just needed to write this down to help me calm down a wee bit. Come back PMA!!

xxxx

PS, the curry breath has been replaced with chocolate cake breath!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

It's looking very good JustP and I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  I think you have a lot of willpower 'cos I'd have definitely given in and tested today!!

Now about that Gold Member status...


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Sarah, that's helped.  I've taken a deep breath and calmed down a bit now.

You lot really do ramble on!  I've only made 87 posts (0.879 per day)!!  It's take me ages to get to gold!

What do you think Sarah?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm now going to be working late to make up for all the time you lot have kept me yapping on here!

You could try having a glass of wine or two tonight JustP?  Almost everyone I know has got tiddly and then found out they're pg so maybe that's the answer?!!  Of course, maybe that's just stoopid   and you'll get your bfp without intoxicating yourself and baby(ies)!!!

Byeeeeee

Sx


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is doing well today!!  Sending lots of   and   to all of you.

I'm going for my next scan tomorrow and then EC on Monday.  Quite nervous about tomorrow.  Hope my follicles has grown enough.

JustP -   to you.  Looks like you had fun - if I look at all the posts.


Sammy


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

JustP Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you happy birthday dear JustP  Happy birthday to you  Sent more birthday bubbles your way and that is all looking good to me   

Sarah You'll be a gold member in no time! Hope you got all your work done 

Right I'm cooking for a friend tonight so I better get cracking


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

JustP - look at that, 500 bubbles in one day!  Haven't you been spoiled today?!  And don't all our fingers ache?!!  

Tanya - if I'd known you were cooking, I'd have been round!  My cupboards are bare and I still have work to finish so might have to end my bad day with fish and chips!!   

Sammy - good luck for tomorrow.

Bye girls!

Sx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry ladies, I spoke too soon had my HCG levels done today and they are at 12 when they should be at 25, they've told me to go back on Monday to check again and prepare myself for the worst.  

Could this get any harder.  I'm too numb to even cry, please god I've got a late starter.  My Dp said we already had a miracle to get to this stage we just need one more.  

JustP, I hope you had a lovely birthday good luck for today's test.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG, I've just got to log on and look at all the hundreds of posts! How could I miss so much in so short a time.   

Jack oh Jack, I truly hope that things look better for you on Monday. What a roller coaster, I was so thrilled for you to see your long awaited BFP and then to see your news now. Please don't lose hope yet, I have heard of such things before, I hope you do have a late starter, hang in there little one. Thinking of you and DP, and please please give us some good news on Monday.       

Well, what can I say you lot, what a bunch of gas bags! No wonder I can't keep up with you all! Ooh and what's going on with this funky back ground? I'm a bit bah humbug when it comes to Halloween, we hide indoors and don't answer the door! What a party pooper!! But liking the pumpkins! 

I'll say I'm a yes to that date, so Liz, party co-ordinator / ff monitor, put me down for it. I might have to steal a car to get there! But should be fine!

Tanya, one more day to go, one more day to go..... yeah! 

Happy Birthday to Just P. I hope you did test too early and hope you got your BFP. 

Sarah, you need to get out more my girl! Are you going for the record? 

Oh and I'm not sure I like the thought of curry bubbles...! What's that all about? 

Forgive my lack of personals, I'm way behind the times here, so hi to everybody, Liz, Wombly, Sam, Sammy, and all you lovely girls and happy halloween! 

Yes I'm afraid it was 4 bottles of wine, but between 4 of us (yes the BBQ 4) and one was a half bottle of desert wine so that doesn't really count now does it. We had our night in a hotel for DH's birthday and had a nice bottle of wine which the hotel forgot to put on our restaurant bill, but oops, we forgot to tell them. Am I naughty? Shhhh! Don't tell. DH got a ride in a tiger moth yesterday for his birthday. I can thoroughly recommend it, the weather was fab but chilly, I would imagine from his point of view it was inch cold up there! It was fab!! 


Anyway, got to go, back soon I hope!

Bye for now


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh I've just lost a long long post!!

I'm feeling a bit better after a trip to Horton farm!!  Couldn't pinch dh's bum as too tired!!  Keira's now in bed but spent most of last night snuggled up in bed with me!!  Loved it but don't want to end up with a child who's got sleeping issues!! A bit anxious tonight as tomorrow i'm having minor op again to remove the scar I got when pregnant to make sure the basal cell carcinoma (dont like the C word!!) has completely been removed!! Oh well, what will be will be.......

Jackeen, the bubba is a late implanter hun, hopefully your levels will go up     I'm so happy you got your BFP as it means the Lister can do it    

JustP, Happy Birthday hun with loads of luck for when you next test hun  

Tanya, enjoy your last day at work and a little advice before Jessica comes: SLEEP, SLEEP AND MORE SLEEP  

Lou, I'm dreaming of booze and **** these days and I might not be getting any of it I certainly look like I've had one too many 

Sammy73, good luck for tomorrow's scan, you'll be fine hun   

Sarah and Liz: have you girls got no work to do     Sarah: I'm a gold member (1113 posts with this one: didn't know that fact until tonight  ), nah, nah, nah, nah.......

Hello to Jo, Clarabel, Eden (if still reading) and everyone I might be forgetting  

Sam   

P.S: how do you do the font change?


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Samia - you've done over 1,100 posts and you don't know how to do a font change   - its like this - nah nah nah nah nah  Glad you're feeling better though 

Tanya - wow maternity leave starts today!! Enjoy your last day at work!!! - I can't WAIT until that's me!

Sammy - good luck  for your scan today and  for EC on Monday

JustP - your dates look right to me - loads & loads of   for tomorrow  - oh yes & I'd prefer some cake bubbles please 

Jack -   so sorry it wasn't good news hun but loads & loads of   that it is just a late implanter & Monday's test will be much better 

Sarah - hope you finished your work off!! Did you have fish & chips? DH was supposed to put the jacket pots in the oven last night before we went to the gym but he forgot  - his suggestion was 'how about fish & chips?' - we ended up having pork chops with eggs & beans  (this is what happens when I leave him to cook  ) - I think it may take you a while to work up to 500.....

Liz - can I have some more bubbles too please (if your finger isn't too sore!)

Oooh - have a super spooky wooky day today girls!!!         
Mwah ha ha ha ha, Mwah ha ha ha ha

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jack - I'm so going to   that your little beanie is just a late implanter and those levels rise and rise for your next blood test.
There have been lots of similar posts so I'm hoping that you too will be posting lovely news on Monday - take care Jack and stay strong 

Liz
x

Wombly - you are VERY demanding but I'll get my bubble finger prepped


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

100!!! Thanks Liz - you are the bubble master!!


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jack - so sorry to hear that you're struggling with this difficult news. The ambiguity is so hard!!! I'll be   that Monday brings good news for you...

JustP - your patience is amazing. Don't let anythign freak you out. Just keep that complete PMA you had and hold out as long as you can before testing... How was the Devonshire?

Tanya - hope your last day is lots of fun.

Hi to all the rest of you lovely girls. Happy haloween
Love Jo
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Happy Halloween!

Jack - everything's crossed that your HCG levels rise over the weekend. Is it worth having a chat with your acupuncturist to see if there's anything they can do to help? If nothing else it might help you stay calm over the weekend? 

JustP - how was The Devonshire? Really hope you had a fabulous birthday and have a brilliant present to come tomorrow 

Sam - ditto what Wombly said, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!!! Good luck with your minor op - sure it will all be fine and then your mind will finally be at rest

Wombly - pork chops, eggs and beans?!!!  Could you please take me to the gym with you? I just can't seem to get myself there and it hurts every time I see our bank statement!! We decided to be good and had fish fingers, beans and oven chips instead of fish and chips!  Followed by more chocolate biscuits!! Where do you get the fingers crossed pic from by the way? I can't find it...

Lou - fab news that you're able to make 19th. You can take a train to Sunbury from Wimbledon and I'll drive you if it's easier than hot wiring a car?!! Well done on the free bottle of wine - what a result and glad dh had a nice birthday treat!

Tanya - hope you're being spoiled at work today?

Liz (aka Bubble Master!!) - have a lovely relaxed weekend, ready for the exciting scan on Monday...

Sammy - hope the scan has showed lots of lovely follies...

Belenzinha - you still here or are you in Norway now? Good luck for Monday whichever it is!!

Jo - hope you like your bubbles?!!

Have a ghoulish day girls and enjoy the trick or treaters tonight (I'm going to the cinema so sadly won't be around!)

Sarah x

P.S. Sam - highlight the text, click on Font Face and then change Verdana to whatever font you want (this is Tempus Sans ITC)*


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

By the way, here's the list of attendees for 19th:

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon

*People who haven't replied:*
Jackeen - we're meeting early evening Jack, not daytime or is it because you have to get up so early?
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -
Daffodil -

I have booked Table 30 at The Albany Pub in Thames Ditton from 6.30pm under the name Sarah.

Have a good day ladies!

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls
I posted the last message in a hurry and completely forgot to also say good luck to Sammy for today's scan, good luck to Belnzhinha for the Norway appt and good luck to Sam for the mini op.
Liz I hadn't also realised you were having the scan on monday - sounds exciting. You enjoy.
And of course - thanks so much for my bubbles - I feel very bubbly now  
Lots of love
Jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Blimey – this thread has just gone post-tastic!  

Tanya – hope you have a fantastic last day at work and then that’s it! Woo Hoo! OMG how exciting is that?
I hope it isn’t too emotional for you  

Just P - have a really lovely weekend and just think yourself lucky that it was Sam’s belly picture on the thread when you first posted and not mine! I could have put you off for life  
Lovely gestures yesterday from all your work chums and loads of luck for tomorrow’s test  

Wombly – I wouldn’t worry too much about your FSH as from what I’ve read, it seems that it can vary wildly anyway. Plus Sam was told hers was sky high and there was no chance and look at her now with Keira.
Blimey AF starting at 9!!!! Think mine started at 12 but I know with PCOS, you don’t ovulate every month and because the cycle lengths are often all over the place, you are supposed to hang onto your egg supply a little longer (I think!)

Sam – don’t apologise for having down days. God knows we’ve all had enough of them in our time. You just unload everything onto us, my lovely. 
Hope today’s op is a great success and everything is clear.  

Sarah – busy day again I see?   You are going for the QM’s world posting record in one week aren’t you?  

Jo – good luck for Monday’s lap. I can’t remember now if you said you were having it done privately. If you are is Ms Bevan doing it at the New Victoria?  

Sammy – hope today’s scan is fab and you’re all set for EC on Monday and if you are then I hope your EC time slot is relatively early so your trigger shot isn’t too late tomorrow night.
  

Lou – I’d love to take the credit for organising this next meet up but it’s actually Sarah who has pretty much done it all (I’ve been far too busy working!  ) 
I can give you a lift from Surbiton if you train it over from Wimbledon, if that helps?
I so knew it would be your BBQ friends – you bunch of lushes!
Sounds like DH had a lovely birthday

Belenzinha – does DH get a good Latin bashing when he’s been naughty then?  

Also BIG hello’s to everyone else I’ve missed

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

What are you girls doing to me? Everytime I log on 2 or 3 more pages have been written and by the time I get to replying Keira's had a power nap and wants feeding 

Wombly, I did know how to do a font size change but I wanted to change to a different style of writing: a font face change!!! You're just jealous cos of the number of post I have!! NAH, NAH, NAH, NAH, NAH
Thanks for that Sarah  Is there a list of all the different ones? 

Well, Aaliyah's off to a Halloween party this pm and then after my minor op will go to my friend's house (where the party's happening) and then trick or treating with about 7 kids!! Should be fun, NOT!! 

Happy Halloween everybody     ​
Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Girls.

Thanks for all your birthday wishes yesterday.  I had a lovely evening with DP.  He bought me some great presents too.  A Bose Ipod speaker and lots of other bits including Calamity Jane on DVD!  

Didn't test again today so am definitely waiting for tomorrow.  I kind of don't won't to know the result in case it's not good!  I am staying positive but going slightly do-lally too.  One minute I'm completely sure I'm PG, the next I swear I'm getting AF symptoms!  I'm still talking away to Bertie and Ernie so hopefully they're in there listening!      Am finding it very hard to concentrate on anything else at the moment! and work has suddenly become very busy again!

Jack, so sorry to hear about the low levels but don't give up yet honey.  Try and stay strong.  I'm sending you lots of growing vibes and looking forward to you telling us that everything is okay!!     

Tanya, am so excited for you!  How great is that that today is your last day!!  Don't forget to clear your cache, cookies and history on your work PC!

Liz, I'm still waiting for your belly picture!  We need a replacement one to focus on and get all excited about!  You and Tanya need to get some pics uploaded  

Wombly, you poor thing having AF arrive at 9 years!  I felt sorry for myself when she arrived when I was 11.  Thanks for your good wishes too.

Sarah, thanks for the night out updates.  I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone!    What gym is it that you belong to?  At least you belong to one -  I've never even joined a gym!  I was thinking of looking at the one at the Waterski place in Clockhouse Lane.  Thinking is about as far as I have got!  

Samia, hope the op goes well.  Are you having it done today and then going to a party?    Or have I read that completely wrong?  Hope you enjoy yourself and Aaliyah does too!

Jo, good luck for Monday honey.  Am sending you lots of    

Sammy, hope the scan went well.  Am keeping my  for you and sending lots   

Belenzinha, hope Norway goes well or is going well if you are already there.  Was there a specific reason that you chose to go to Norway.  Sorry if you already have said and I've missed it    

Lots of   and   to everyone I've not mentioned personally but work is calling! (booo!)

Happy Halloween all 

  

Lots of love
JustP xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Girls

Been trying to post for the past couple of hours, but it's near impossible to be left in peace and quiet in this office of mine!!  

So I'll be quick.. but really wanted to wish a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday to JustP!!  sorry did not post in time, I'm pretty useless!! 
JustP, must add that I'm sooooo impressed with your PMA.. you've got to be on your way to a BFP with such great PMA. I'm sending you loads of     too and crossing fingers and toes for tomorrow    

Jack, really sorry to hear about your low levels. Don't give up just yet and here is much     and     for some encouraging news on Monday xx

Tanya, hope you're having a fab last day at work! Enjoy your maternity leave. Pamper yourself and get plenty of rest before Jessica's arrival!  

Sam, good luck for your small op later on today. Hope all goes well  

Liz, Jo, Sammy, will be thinking of you on Monday and wish you all the best for your respective appointments. Sorry for the joint message.. I'm trying to be quick!! and not doing a great job at it as there are just so many of us, which is just great by the way    

Lou, Wombly, Sarah, and all the others hope you're keeping well too xx.

Have a great weekend everyone and can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to meeting so many of you on 19th Nov! 

Cxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice presents JustP! I must confess that I’m partial to a bit of the old Doris here and there (much to DH’s disgust!)

  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

_Just blew in from the Windy City, the Windy City is might purdy, but they ain't got what we got, no sireeeee! _

Don't get me started on A Woman's Touch - are you singing along girls?!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE   that film! Calamity Jane was my nickname as a kid 'cos I was forever falling over things!! I'm now going to be singing all the tunes for the rest of the night which will drive DH nuts!!

By the way, does anyone want a 2 for 1 voucher for GBK? If so, then you'll have to tell me how to load it up here 'cos I haven't a clue!! It's a 376kb PDF file. I shall be stuffing my face after going to see Quantum of Solace tonight!!

Come on Liz, where's your belly picture?!
Sam - I just went on to MS Word, looked through some fonts and then entered the name instead of Verdana - Just like Broadway or Earwig Factory   or Showcard Gothic. Not sure if the person viewing the post has to have the fonts on their pc in order to see them 'cos I'm not that technical but if you've got spare hours to fill it's definitely something to try!! 

JustP and Jack - nothing to say except     for Saturday and Monday. 

Sammy - how was the scan? Hope EC is all set for Monday?

Jo - good luck for Monday too.

Good grief I've got to get my work head back! I will not be posting more than once a day next week (well, maybe twice but no more!!).

Happy Halloween everybody, I've gotta get my rootin' tootin' self outta these here parts - oh oh I've gone in to Calam' mode!!

You lot must think I'm off my rocker?!! I have a Friday head on - you'll be very disappointed by how quiet and shy I'll be when we meet!!

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Er - don't think I've ever seen Calamity Jane


Margot and Jerry said:


> I must confess that Im partial to a bit of the old Doris here and there


 - is that secret code for something else?!?  

Well I've also gone Friday bonkers  

JustP - sounds like you had a lovely evening - good luck for testing tomorrow   

Jack - hope you're okay - I have my fingers & toes crossed that your levels will rise & rise   

I'm knackered so I'm off - Wombly x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Sarah, you think you're sad .. I've got Windy City on my Ipod!!  

"You shoulda seen me a window shopping
window shopping with eyes a popping
at the sites that you see there
yes sir ee!
press a bell and a moment later
up you go in an elevator
just as fast as a polecat a climbing a tree"

Wombly, you should watch it ... it's a great film!

xxxx


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there!
Hope everyone is well.  Thinking of you all.

Jackeen - will be   that your levels go up.

JustP - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

My scan went well - the sister said there were four very good size follicles and then 2 more that she thinks will catch up.  
So hopefully six eggs.  I have to do my trigger injection at 23h00 tom night and egg collection on Monday.  Will be on holiday from Monday for two weeks.  Is there anyone else going on Monday  

Well, I work the whole weekend.  So that will keep me from obsessing(hopefully!).

Have a good weekend you girsl.

 and   to everyone.

Love
Sammy
xxx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Well everyone, I did the HPT again today and it's a BNF once more     AF still hasn't arrived though and I imagine that it's the Gestone that's keeping her away and not little Bertie and Ernie as I had thought.  

Still, I'm trying to hang on to the fact that AF hasn't turned up!  Think I'm clutching at straws but stranger things have happened!

xxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

JustP I'm so sorry   Have you arranged to have your bloods done? then you'll be sure.

Me too, I did another test today and it was negative, got my second bloods on Monday but I'm sure.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Jack & JustP - I'm so, so sorry to hear that you have both had BFN's. I have been   that you will both post exciting news on here.

I'm still going to keep everything crossed that things turn around for you  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Jack, I'm so sorry for you too.    I was really hoping it'd be good results for both of us and had thought that we can go through the good stages together.  There's still hope Jacks, albeit really small but surely we can't give up yet!  
I haven't arranged to have my bloods done.  I'm not even sure what that means.  Do you mean making an appt with QM?  No one said to me about having a follow up appt, they just said to phone with the news.  I guess as it's a weekend, I'll just have to phone them on Monday.

xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh girls - I'm so sorry. I had been really hoping to hear positive news from both of you. I'm truly gutted for you. I will still be willing a miracle to happen until Monday though. Am thinking of you both
X


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

So sorry Jack and JustP.  Gutted for you.  Will     for a miracle for you both.

I think there must be something in the air 'cos my AF is now 4 days late and there's no sign of it.  I've done 2 HPTs and that nasty nasty line just won't show where I want it to.

Let's keep up the PMA 'cos if it's not meant to happen now then it's for a reason and we'll all be pg and will have forgotten this pain very soon.    

love and kisses to all.

Sarah xxx


----------



## bee bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello girls,

I've only just discovered this thread and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice.  I've just undergone my first IVF cycle at QM's. I seemed to have had responded really well to the cycle, sniffing wasn't a prob (apart from stinking headaches) and seemed to stimulate well too.  Had 7 eggs collected, 6 fertilised and 4 embyos.  I had the two 8 cells put back in on the 23rd Oct, but last night started spotting.   I'm still spotting today so obviously thinking the worst as I always get this before my period.  Has this happened to anyone else?  But still been pg

I have to say I totally underestimated how hard these two weeks would be.  Maybe becauase I never thought I would get to this stage.  But it's pure torture  

On a postive note, I've been quite pleased with the staff at QM's although have found that I seem to get different advice from different nurses.  

Lots of luck to everyone!

Bee


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

So so sorry JustP & Jack    - its really [email protected] isn't it  - really really hope &   things turn around for you both. Its so unfair  - be kind to yourselves x

Sarah - where is she?!?! I was due on Thurs but no sign yet but have been getting AF aches so think she will be here by next Tues.

Bee Bee - hello & welcome!! Congrats on getting to the 2ww!!! It is very torturous! How many days old were your embies when you had them put back in? I  your spotting is implantation bleeding 

Sammy - congrats on your scan!! Good luck for your trigger tonight - you must be so excited about Monday, they are nice in there - make sure you get your sandwich pack  - I hope they gets lots of lovely juicy eggies, how nice to have 2 wks off - don't work too hard this w/end - you still need to rest lots!!!!      for trigger tonight & EC for Monday

Had a lovely evening last night with my friend, was a bit jaded this morning though!! I've also found quite a fondness for crayfish!! I had it last Friday in a pasta dish & it was lovely, then I had a crayfish wrap for lunch yesterday, then some big ravioli with crayfish, crab & salmon for dinner - mmmmmm, yummy - I don't like prawns or any other shelfish so glad I've found one that I like! AND its low fat (if you don't have it with cream  )

Hope everyone else had a good evening (despite this awful weather!) - Wombly x


----------



## bee bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me Wombly  

My embies were three days old when put back in. I'm praying too that it's an implantation bleed, but not feeling at all positive.  I'm sure it's my hormones letting me down  

Really sad to read about Jack and JustP my heart really goes out to you both.    

Bee


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

JustP and Jack I'm so sorry to read about your negative results my heart goes out to you both    

Welcome Bee bee and good luck


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Morning Girls 

Thanks for all your posts and positive thoughts.  I'm feeling like I can cope a bit more today, probably because I cried it all out yesterday   but still feel like I can't believe that it's a BFN.  Both of the HPT must be broken!    Surely it had to work!  I think it's partly because   hasn't arrived and that hasn't happened to me before.  It does happen to me after tx though, it's always been a week late on the following cycle.

I'm going to phone QM in the morning, does anyone know if they'll be able to let me have a blood test straight away?  I can't see why not.

Bee, Welcome.  How are you feeling today? has the spotting stopped?  I have read lots of posts on FF and many stories where girls have gone on to get a BFP even though they had spotting.  It's very hard I know, but keep trying to stay positive.   The 2WW is much harder than anyone realises until they go through it.  Sending you lots of           for everything to go well. !

Wombly, your posts always make me smile.   Thanks for your comment on 'being kind to yourself'  I was actually blaming myself quite a bit yesterday and reading that made me notice what I was being like.  I too love crayfish.   Those dishes that you describe all sound delicious... mmm I could eat some right now and I haven't even had breakfast!  

Sarah, thanks for your PMA!      I'm determined to stay positive.  If you're not it makes tx so much harder than the already really hard thing that it is doesn't it?  I do have some FET at WN so will concentrate on that for our next go.    Perhaps I'll be doing that round with Wombly?

Sammy, hope the trigger went well and you're feeling okay honey.  Good luck for tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you.  They are all a lovely bunch in there.  Enjoy lots of cups of tea after (Wombly told me this and I don't normally drink tea but had lots and felt much better)

Clarabel, thanks for your birthday wishes!  Am really looking forward to meeting everyone on the 19th too!

Samia, how are you after the op?  Hope you're feeling okay and you had a good Halloween party!

Jo, good luck for tomorrow honey.  Will be thinking of you and sending lots of     your way.

Jack, am thinking about you loads honey and hoping that you'll be another miracle like me!  Somehow we'll both go to QM tomorrow and they'll say it's all okay for both of us.  I know I'm being   but I can't help but think it.  Sending you lost of   honey xxx

Belenzinha, thinking of you in Norway.  Good luck with everything!    I can almost picture you there because I once went to Oslo for about 2 hours for a business meeting!  Flew there and back in the same day (very un-environmentally friendly) so didn't get to see much of it but it looked lovely from what I did see.   

Lou, I'm glad DH liked his Tiger Moth flight.  What a thoughtful gift, he's very lucky.  Glad you both had a good time away and got a free (*cough*) bottle of wine too!  Perhaps it was a birthday gift from the hotel?  

Liz, good luck for the scan.  Make sure you update us with lots of lovely news.  I'm still waiting for the belly pics!  

Tanya, Yay!  Congratulations on becoming a free-from-work-for-a-while woman!  I hope you enjoy your maternity leave!

Lots of   and   to everyone else too.
JustP xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls - just a quick one from me today. Thanks so much for your good luck wishes for me for tomorrow. Am feeling very nervous today but at least its a step in the right direction and will bring me into tip top condition ready for tx.

JustP - so feeling for you at the mo. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that you had faulty preg tests. Otherwise I love your positive thinking about your frosties. Its always great to think about your next steps and give yourself something to focus on. 

Bee bee - welcome. I really hope that your spotting has stopped and that you'll have a positive result. Keep strong for the 2ww.

Jack - also thinking of you.

Lots of love to all of you other girls and I'll come back on line some time next week when I'm up and about again.
Jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP said:


> I'm going to phone QM in the morning, does anyone know if they'll be able to let me have a blood test straight away? I can't see why not.


Hi JustP

Still hoping that AF stays away because you'll get that BFP!    and Jack I hope that your blood test tomorrow shows a rise again 

Just one thing re blood tests - I don't think QM's offer them. At least they never used to - they just relied on the results of the HPT's.
When I had my BFP-BFN, bio-chem pg, they did say I could come in for a blood test then, just to confirm that the levels were dropping.

Definitely give them a call though and see what they say. It would seem that about half the clinics offer blood tests and the other half rely purely on people doing their own HPT's.

Hello & welcome Bee and sending you loads of    on your 2ww. So when is your actual OTD?   

Sammy - loads of luck for EC tomorrow! 

Jo - loads of luck for tomorrow's op 

Hello everyone else - sorry I'm being rubbish at personals but we're in the middle of taking a load of junk up to Big Yellow to get it stored away in readiness for the loft conversion!

Have a lovely Sunday all

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Luz, thanks for the QM info.    They told us too to simply do a HPT and phone them with the results.  I only want a more accurate test because I refuse to give in and AF hasn't arrived to convince me.  I know that the hosp does blood tests as I had one when I had the cyst and the ACU phoned me that afternoon with the results.  I would go to my Doctors but they don't do testing on site and I think I might have to wait a few days for the results.  That would drive me even more   than I am now!  I bet QM will tell me not to bother but I'm determined!  I am staying positive until they drag me out kicking and screaming!!   ( )  And for you too Jack, I'm not giving up on either of us!       People say that they've spotted UFO's for goodness sake.  Why shouldn't this work for us then?    

Jo and Sammy, best of luck to both of you tomorrow once again.  

Lots of love, slightly more insane, JustP xxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Was gonna start this message all down in the dumps but will bring more PMA for JustP and Jack: Come on little embies stick now for your mummies    


Jo, Sammy and Liz, good luck for scans and ET girlies    

Hello Sarah, Clarabel and everyone I'm forgetting  

Have put Keira on formula milk, but just the one bottle @ night the last one she has with her dad so she can sleep longer and guess what it did worked: she woke last night a 3am but I just gave her dummy and she went straight back to the land of Zzzzzzzzzzzzs  

Hope you're all well,

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, girls my PMA didn't pay off    I haven't bothered to go to QM as AF arrived in full swing this morning, just after I did another HPT which showed a BFN.  

Jack, I'm so      that you have better news than me.

Lots of   to everyone.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

So sorry JustP    

Jack -      

Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

JustP - I'm so sorry.  The last cycle we had was the first where AF hasn't turned up before test date and I was completely convinced it was a BFP.  It's such a hideous disappointment and there's not really anything anyone can say or do to make you feel better.  Look after yourself and DP, take some time together to do nice stuff and from somewhere your PMA and tenacity will return and you'll be looking to the next cycle...

Jack - praying for a miracle for you.

Jo - hope it's all going well today and that you rest up and take it easy when you get back

Sammy - ditto above!  Hope you got lots of fab eggs

Liz - keeping everything crossed that your anomaly scan shows a healthy, lovely bouncing baby!  Then maybe you'll put your bump pic up here?!!

Bee Bee - welcome.  Hope you're not going too mad on your 2ww?  Sending you lots of PMA    for test date.  We could do with some good news on here.

Belenzinha - hope the Norway consultation is going fab as we speak?

Hi Wombly, Sam, Clarabel, Toffeecat, Eden, Tanya, Lou, Grazia, WendyP and Daffodil - hope you're all doing OK?

Well, I had a letter from the NHS today saying that they'd considered our case and decided we're not eligible for a 2nd NHS funded cycle as it's only for people referred since Sept 08 and we were referred in Jan 07.  A bit upset 'cos obviously it's a huge amount of money but in a funny way I'm relieved 'cos I really didn't want to wait 'til February which is the earliest QM could have seen us on the NHS - ridiculous I know but 4 months is a lifetime at the moment for me.

So now I'm impatiently waiting for AF (now 6 days overdue and 3 HPTs have told me I'm definitely not pg!!) so that I can get on with tests at Hammersmith ready for a fresh cycle in December.

Speak soon everyone.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP - I'm so sorry to hear that the BFN is a definite. As the others have said, you two look after yourselves and take good care of each other  

Sarah - so sorry too, to hear that the PCT have turned you down as you know that I feel that everyone should be entitled to the same funding. 
Now where is that pesky AF? Here's a little AF dance for you     and don't forget that if that fails, then don those best white knickers as that's sure to do it  

Sam - well done on moving to one formula feed. Is this going to be able to give you a bit of a break?

Wombly - can't remember now but are you putting off your WN FET until after your ski trip in Jan?

Hello everyone else too 

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

JustP as Sarah said nothing I will say will make you feel better so here's a big   to the both of you and take care of yourself  

Sarah please don't talk to me about PCT!!  Just taken Aaliyah to the doc after a not so nice week-end full of Calpol and Ibuprofen (for children of course!!) and I've just been told she's got an ear and throat infection so now on antibiotics!!  And to give her calpol to complement so I said to her:"Can I be cheeky and asked for some on prescriptions as I'm on maternity leave and things are tight!! Credit crunch and all that!! (didn't say that bit!!  But thought it!!)  Anyway, she replies: Sorry the PCT doesn't like us prescribing things that can be purchased over the counter!!!  Well........   I said well I'm a working mum of 2 who pays her taxes!!  Unlike a few people I know...  Can't really say who I'm thinking off cos I don't want to upset anybody!!     I bet you if I was a single mum of 13 living on a council estate I'd get anything I want on the NHS!!  PCT or not!!  Oh sorry for ranting!!  It's not the cost (£3) it's the principle!! 

Hello everybody and sorry for the lack of personals but Keira is now calling from her new cot and doesn't realise she's got jabs at 2pm!!    Hope all of you who had scans today it all went well  

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Samia - grrrr  I know exactly what you mean but yeah, don't get me started either...  stingy barstewards

Sarah - sorry you didn't get it from the PCT- but at least you tried!! You know you would've always wondered if you hadn't - and you had to try eh? But at least it means you can just get on with it now & puts any dilemma's in the worrybin

Liz - how was the scan!?!? BUMP PIC BUMP PIC BUMP PIC!!!!!! I am having ICSI in Jan/Feb now so now FET at WN - QM's said they can fit us in in mid Jan so we'll be doing that after skiing rather than the FET

Sammy - hope EC went well today 

I haven't got my AF yet either mine's gone on holiday with SArah's I think  - I can only assume its the drugs from my last ICSI cycle as this will be the first proper AF from the BFN.

Hello to everyone else too - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Well we're back from our anomaly scan and thankfully everything would appear to be as it should be. Marvin was a very wriggly wriggler, thanks to the Crunchie bar I ate before I went in  .
Sizewise is looking good (in fact the sonograper dated Marvin as 22 weeks) and my placenta is up at the top so that shouldn't cause any issues with birth  

As regards the flavour of Marvin, I'm afraid we are party poopers and have kept it as a surprise (even from us!) and had no way at all of telling what was what on the screen, so no clues there. Although I think the sonographer was being clever with her scanning as she knew we didn't want to know.

With regards bump pics, I have a bump pic that I took last weekend at 20weeks that I can PM if anyone is interested in seeing it, but I won't post it on here as I don't want to be insensitive.
Failing that you'll see me on the 19th, by which time I'll be an even fatter     

Anyway just thought I'd update you lovelies

Liz
x


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hello all...I've been reading this thread for a few weeks now.  I had Egg Collection at QM's on 15 October and two embryo's transferred 3 days later.  Got my BFP on Friday - am over the moon!  Although appreciate it's early days.

Just one quick question - I phoned QM's on friday to tell them the result and was told by Julie to stop the cyclogest pessaries immediately - I thought that you continued to take these for the first 12 week.  Now worrying myself stupid about stopping taking them - any advice please?

Thanks


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Anna

Firstly welcome to the thread and HUGE congratulations on your BFP    

We were told the same thing but as I saw that a lot of the other girls who had BFP's at other clinics were told to stay on Cyclogest until 12 weeks and I had enough Cyclogest to eek it out to 12weeks (as I also had Gestone), I just kept quiet about it.
I think the general thoughts are that your body should be producing enough for you not to need the supplements but there doesn't seem to be any particular right & wrong with it.
As I said some girls were told to stop after the 2ww, some were told to go on until 8 weeks and some were told to go to 12 weeks - everyone seems to be given different advice.
It may be worth asking your GP when you go to see them.

Anyway I hope that the next 8 months are just amazing for you!

Liz
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

Just to let you know I had my EC today.  It all went very smooth - no problems.  My DH was told that there was 5 eggs.  I am feeling fine - no real pain or discomfort to talk about.  DH cooked tonight and I just sat on the couch watching TV - he is so sweet.

Anyway now the waiting starts - they will phone tomorrow to tell us how many has fertilised.  And then we will know when to go back for ET.

Have a nice evening you all!!!

Love 
Sammy


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz - congrats on your scan! 22wks eh?!? Understand about the bump pic so I shall wait to see your even bigger bump on 19th.

SAmmy - congrats on 5 eggies &  for your eggs to get jiggy with DH's swimmers in the lab tonight -     for your phonecall tomorrow

Anna - congrats on your BFP!! I heard the same - your body should be producing its own progesterone by now as it knows its pg

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Liz, now you make me feel really guilty about the bump pic    Was I insensitive  OH no.......
Great news on Marvin though  
Hi everybody and Anna welcome but sorry can't help with your question  

Sam


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the replies - confirms what I thought.  We have a GP at work, I've made an appointment to see him tomorrow morning so I'm going to ask him to prescribe enough cyclogest for 12 weeks, It can't do any harm!  And having got this far, I want to do all I can to ensure the pregnancy goes to plan.


----------



## bee bee (Nov 1, 2008)

JustP - So so sorry to hear you got your AF     Please stay positive and just try again.  It will work  

Sarah - Can't believe how stingy the NHS are.  Really don't understand how they work it all out and the waiting list is disgustingly long .  I remember QM's telling me I'd have to wait two years for my NHS cycle to come up and I just bust into tears in front of Nick P.    Maybe that worked as I only had to wait 18months - which actually still felt a lifetime.

Well I'm still spotting today   and QM's have told me to come in for a blood test on Wednesday, I'm not suppose to HPT until Thursday but apparently the blood test will tell me once and for all.  They've told me to remain  ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ as I could still be pg despite the spotting because it's old blood.  But not sure if I'm just grasping at straws.

Bee x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Bee, wishing you all the best for your blood test on Wednesday    I spotted with both my girls so stay +ve, bleeding is very common in early pregnancy   

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Afternoon everyone

Isn't it quiet on here today?!

Anna F - Welcome and congratulations on the BFP.  Hope your GP has been kind and given you a prescription?

Bee Bee - keeping my fingers crossed that the spotting is nothing to worry about and that the blood test tomorrow shows a BFP.  Are you going to join us on 19th November for our get together in Thames Ditton?

Sammy - hope those eggs are fertilising furiously!!

JustP - hope you're OK?  

Hi to everyone else.

Thanks for all your posts re the NHS.  As gutting as it is to be turned down for a free go, I actually feel quite relieved that I don't have to wait and can go ahead with the tx we've been recommended.  I am starting to panic though 'cos AF is now nearly a week late and if it doesn't hurry up we won't be able to have tx in December and will have to wait 'til January.  Going for acupuncture tomorrow so will ask if she can work her needles on my AF meridian!!

I've changed my profile pic 'cos my summery flower wasn't really relevant anymore and maybe I'll get some balloon business if I showcase my new baby work on here?!!   

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sammy - Yay well done on your lovely eggies. Hope they've all fertilised and are busy dividing like mad!   

Sam - definitely don't feel guilty about posting pics up on here

Bee - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the spotting is just an implantation bleed and the blood test tomorrow shows those levels rising 

Sarah - I'm sure Hilary can get that AF moving! Good luck for tomorrow 

I've cut & pasted the list for the meet-up again, as we have some new people on here who may not know about it. Bee & Anna, you are more than welcome to come and join us on the 19th, plus anyone else reading this

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -
Daffodil - 
Anna F -
Bee -

*People who probably can' make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it

Sarah has booked Table 30 at The Albany Pub in Thames Ditton from 6.30pm under the name Sarah. If you haven't replied but would like to join us, then cut & paste your name.

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah - mine still hasn't arrived yet either - I reckon mine will be tomorrow or Thurs at the latest - place your bets please....It has to be soon as I've done 2 silly things in the last couple of days - 1. I threw my comb in the toilet - I was just brushing my hair & isntead of putting it on the side where it lives I opened the toilet, thew it in then closed the lid (why) 2. I went specifically to Sainsbury's to fill my car up because I had one of those 5p off vouchers - paid for my petrol then realised I hadn't given him the voucher  

I think mine was on time after my last ICSI but when my cycle was canx it was about 2wks late (if you remember I was trying to get fitted in before the Aug bank holida & way overhit the mark)

Sammy - how are you little eggies/embies getting on?   

Bee bee - good luck for tomorrow   - I had to wait 18mths for my first NHS go as well (but they also told me 2yrs)

Anna - I would've done that too - did you manage to get some from your doc?

Samia - don't worry I like seeing bump pics as it reminds me what I'm doing all this for 

Hi to everyone else too - Wombly x

PS - Sarah you're pic hasn't changed!?!

Oh Liz you just beat me to posting! Well done on the meet up reminder


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> PS - Sarah you're pic hasn't changed!?!


Oh good, I thought it was just me going mad and not seeing it! 

Not sure if you have to physically log off from FF and then log back on for it to enable us to see the pic

Liz
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

Just to say I got my phone call - out of the 5 eggs - 3 had fertilised and we will have ET on Thursday.  They will let me know what time.  Felt a little bit down but now I'm just happy with the three and feel so thankful.

Will let you know how ET goes.

 and   to everyone.

Love
Sammy
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sammy - aw don't feel low as 3 is still great and don't forget, it only takes one!

Sending you loads of     for the next few days and for those 3 to do their thing in readiness for going home on Thursday

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sammy - its the 3 amigoes!! Congrats on a great fertilisation rate! Sending lots of      for them to do lots of growing & dividing!!   

Liz - okay I'm gonna try logging off & back on again x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

er...nope didn't work


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

How weird Wombly - I didn't log off and I can see them now. 

Maybe Sarah has to grant permission so only certain people can see them  


Liz
x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey lovely girls
you've been busy on here and I've just read through 3 pages.
JustP - I'm SOOO sorry hon.   I really had been willing it to work for you. Please stay positive   and remember that there's always another chance. You will get your baby hon. 
Jack - I hope you're ok.
Anna - welcome and congrats. Great news for you. 
Sammy - 3 embies. Well done you - how many are you transferring. That's so exciting for you. Good luck    
Sam - I hope your procedure went well. 
Liz - glad Marvin was well and on good form at his scan...
Bel - hope Norway is ok and going well.
Sarah - bummer about funding but always worth an ask. I wouldn't wait either. 
I finally got a letter from Nick saying I could see a fertility doc on 28th Jan (I got referred by GP in August!!!!!!) And that's before I even get on the bloody waiting list. Its horrendous. I just thank my lucky stars that we're in a position to have saved up for one shot privately.

As for me, I'm feeling pretty sore and a bit shattered after yesterday. Not the best of days and far more painful than the lap I had a couple of years ago. I ended up haing to have two doses of morphine as was really struggling with the pain when I came around. On the plus side, morphine rocks  i was a complete space cadet!.

Bad news is that my endo had got really bad. Last time it was mild, this time Stage 3 advanced. PLUS I had a grapefruit sized endomtriotic cyst on my left ovary. SH!T
She also wasn't able to get rid of the endo completely because it was so deep which scares me a bit. I was kind of thinking they'd be able to clean me up completely so tx would be totally feasible. She was proposing to put me on some pseudo menopause drugs (yikes) purely for the endo and shrinking it, but didn't because of our baby plans. She's said she'll leave the decision to the fertility consultant, and is going to write up her referral for us to go to Hammersmith including my lap results, hopefully in the next couple of weeks. I'm just praying that what's left endo-wise won't hinder successful 
tx. Please God  

Anyways girls, really looking forward to seeing you on the 19th and lovely to read how you''ve been getting on. Hi to everyone I didn't mention by name.
Lods of love
j
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh I don't know what the score is with the profile pic - didn't the same thing happen to Sam a while back?  Maybe your cache has to recognise it or something? (look at me being all technical?!!) 

Congrats on your three embies Sammy - great news.  Enjoy your trip up to The Bridge on Thursday.  There's a deli right next to Borough Train Station that does the best paninis and ciabatta sarnies or if you fancy treating yourself go for lunch at Tapas Brindisa which is diagonally opposite The Bridge and yummy!!

Jackeen - hope you're ok?  

Jo - how on earth did they not see the grapefruit on a scan before your op yesterday?  I have endo and had adhesions removed in 2003 and early this year and nobody's ever told me it would hinder IVF so I wouldn't worry too much.  IVF cut out the tubes and stuff where endo usually hits worst so fingers crossed it won't hold anything up.

Wombly - love the fact that you flushed your comb.    I do things like that all the time - I'm forever putting my mobile phone in the fridge but never associated it with being premenstrual.  Hmmm, will have to start keeping a diary!  I was sure I was going to get AF on time 'cos I got a mad chocolate craving which is ridiculous as it has now gone on for 8 days!!  If AF doesn't turn up soon you'll all be thinking I'm Liz when you meet me on 19th!!    

Liz - did you celebrate your fab news last night?  Bet your friends and family are happy for you aren't they?  Hope you're now able to relax and enjoy?

Hello to all the other girls.

Speak soon.

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> If AF doesn't turn up soon you'll all be thinking I'm Liz when you meet me on 19th!!


Believe me Sarah - I'm sure they won't! I'll be the one who enters the pub to a chorus of "who ate all the pies" 

Yes we did have a little celebration last night - a half bottle of Moet (couldn't get Vueve ) so I had about 1/3 glass and then belgian chocolate cheesecake for dessert   

Jo - where did you have your op? Who did it for you - Miss Bevan? Morphine eh - sounds like good stuff. Hope you make a speedy recovery.
Was the menopause drug thingy Zoladex? I think Daffodil had that didn't she for her fibroids, didn't she girlies?

Wombly - can you see the balloon babies yet?

Is it home time yet? 

Liz
x


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hi, thanks for all the welcomes, it's good to be part of this now after lurking on here for so long!!

Yes the GP from work was sympathetic and has prescribed me enough cyclogest for the next six weeks.  His view was that your body should be producing enough but it can't do any harm particularly if it sets my mind at rest.  I'm not going to bother telling QM's.

My cycle at QM's was second attempt at ICSI (due to male factor) - first attempt was at chelsea and westminster.  Re the questions about NHS waiting lists, we seem to have been lucky, were put on the list in Feb this year and had first consultation at QM at the end of July.  I thought they would make us re do all the FSH tests again etc but they just told us we could get on with it which was great, time is not on my side as am 37!

Where and when are you all meeting, I live in Walton on Thames so would love to join you all I'm free.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Anna - we're meeting at the Albany in Thames Ditton on Wednesday 19th November. We have table 30 booked in the bar from 6.30pm and it's booked under the name Sarah. It seats 10-12 so we'll all be nice and friendly!! Some people are going to eat - menu can be seen here: www.the-albany.co.uk

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon
Anna F - Walton

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -
Daffodil - 
Bee -

*People who probably can't make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it

Liz, glad you had a knees up last night. Did you have a mini hangover on your mini glass of Champagne?!!

It's nearly home time!!

Sarah x

/links


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Liz, glad you had a knees up last night. Did you have a mini hangover on your mini glass of Champagne?!!


No but I did feel a bit squiffy! How sad is that? There was about an inch in the glass - cheap date I am! 

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

You did not feel squiffy on an inch?! Really?!  I have become a complete tee totaller 'cos I have a feeling if I had half a glass I wouldn't be able to stop myself and would have to quaff the bottle!!  

Talking of which - how are you finding the nonsmoking Sam?  I gave up 3.5 years ago (used to be a 30 a day Marlboro smoker) and up to about a year ago I still really missed it and would go to my bag to find my packet of cigarettes!!  Now I have turned in to a complete nightmare.  The smell of a cigarette makes me ill and I wave the air around me even if someone's smoking outside!!  Having said that I still think if I had one cigarette I'd be on 20 a day in a week!  I'm a pretty all or nothing type of girl!

Better do something about this chocolate consumption before it becomes an addiction!!  

It is now officially home time (which is a shame 'cos I work at home!!)

Have a good evening everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Oh boy you've all been so busy!!! I think I need to read around 4-5 pages so I can figure out what's going on. I'll just give you a little update now as I'm so sleepy I can hardly keep my eyes open and then come back with personals once I've managed to catch up.

Thank you all very much for your lovely notes asking about my visit to Norway and Hausken Klinikk. Norway was fab, as usual. I've been to the country around 12-14 times now (have lost count) but it never ceases to amaze me how there can be such a beautiful place on Earth. It is truly the stuff of fairy tales, with all those fjords, stunning mountains, and gorgeous little houses painted in all sorts of colours. I just love it!

My in-laws were very happy to have us over there for the weekend and were very grateful that we've chosen to include them in this difficult process. They are lovely people and so supportive; we feel very lucky. 

The appointment with the consultant gynaecologist at Hausken Klinikk went very well. Did a scan (boy, didn't know they used this dildo looking thing with a rubber on it to look at your bits from the inside; very undignified I must say!). So yeah, that one totally threw me! But anyway, things looked good in there, though the Dr thought that my endometrium might not be perfusing as well as it should. DH did another SA test and we got a better count but his swimmers are just way too lazy; his motility is pants! 

So it's official: we're an ICSI case.

I will start treatment in 10 days time and provided all goes well I can have ET before Christmas. I'll be on a short protocol (the GnRH Antagonist protocol), which means I'm on the contraceptive pill for 2 weeks, and then do about 1 week of stimming. I'll have to take Clexane throughout treatment as they want to improve blood perfusion to my endometrium. 

I feel bad for not waiting for my NHS appointment with QMH but I really cannot take the wait. With Norway we could choose the appointment and treatment dates to suit us; and the treatment is half the price of what we would pay here and just as good or better. If I do get my NHS freebie I'm sure I'll take it if possible but I just need to get moving with things. The Dr was very positive about my odds of achieving a pregnancy with tx, about 35%, though he did say that without tx we only had a 2% chance per cycle. 

I hope I'm still allowed to post on this thread as I really like you all very much and can't wait to meet you all.

Will do another less "me, me" post in a little while. 

Right now I'd murder a cup of coffee or even a hot chocolate... boy this caffeine free life is making me sooo sleepy!!!!

Lots of love and lots of baby dust to you all

B


----------



## bee bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Sorry I'm rubbish with all of these abbreviations.  What is tx?  Sorry, here's a second question. I keep reading all you ladies are having acupuncture.  I'd been having reflexology with a fantastic fertility lady in Teddington, but I'm now thinking is acupuncture the way to go??  Also QM's told me to stop having the reflexology before my EC as my follies were getting really mature quickly and they had to bring my EC forward.  

Joy - Just wanted to tell you, I was told after a laparoscopy in Feb that I have mild endro too - I know yours has progressed but the doctors told me that IVF is perfect for endro.  I honestly don't think you will have a problem there.  I also know somebody that had endro really bad but now has twins after IVF.     So please remain positive.

I'd love to come on the 19th and meet you all, but can I confirm a bit later?  My work can throw some pretty heavy lates at the last minute. 

Well I'm   that my blood test will come back positive tomorrow. But trying really hard not to think about it too much - so hard though.  Whatever the result, I'm not giving up  

Just also want to say to you all, it really is so nice, to FINALLY have people to talk to that understand - hopefully for us all this will end real soon.

Bee xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Firstly thank you all for your good wishes and   and   and   over the last few weeks.  You know ff has really helped and I'm sorry that I lurked for so long this time.  

Sorry i didn't post yesterday after I had my repeat bloods done.  The levels had fallen to 2 and I started spotting on Sunday so I knew that it was another biochemical for me.  For those of you who know me from my previous cycles you'll remember my DP has never really been in favour of the whole thing but this time he's really sad and has been really supportive.  I'm going back to the Lister next week to have my bloods checked for NK Cells because I don't think I'm ready to give up just yet.  To be honest I can't afford any more treatment and this bloody credit crunch isn't helping matters either but I'll have to try to find a way.

JustP, I'm sorry about your BFP and that QMH couldn't do your bloods.  How are you doing? I've been signed off work for a week but as my boss is away I've had to go in.  Are you going to take some time off? 

  
Liz, I think you should post your bump.  I for one would be delighted to see it and you are not being insensitive to any of us, we delight in your good fortune as we know in ff terms you bloody earned it! I'm so happy your scan went well.

Bel, my goodness what a quick start, good luck for your tx, I agree with you do it as soon as possible.

Sammy, what a great result, good luck for your tx.

SarahTm, Sorry about the NHS, they turned me down too.  ****ards, are you going to go to another clinic this time?

Samia, I agree, I though all meds for kids were free. How tight are they?

My boss is back on Thursday so I'll be around for a few days then, I'm trying to hold back until then, it's been a shock to get a BFP and a few days later for this to happen and I'm beginning to suffer with nausea and dizziness and another very difficult AF,

Take Care


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Jack hun, so sorry, its so hard isn't it. I'm glad DP is being supportive this time, he obviously realises how important this is for you both. If you're getting your NK cells checked at the Lister you might see Dr *******, I think he still practices there, he tested me for mine. He's a lovely guy, and tx for it doesn't have to be expensive if you have it.

Bee, welcome to the thread, tx is treatment. On the homepage of FF there is a link to all the abbreviations, but you'll pick them up quickly enough. QM are a bit funny about alternative tx like acu and reflexology. I got told off last time for having acu! I think they're just very traditional in what they do and stick with what works for them. My Chinese Dr said reflexology has the same effect as acu, but is milder...? 

hey Bel, glad it went well in Norway, sounds great, and yes, welcome to the world of dildo-cam! 

Sarah sorry to hear about the funding, bummer eh, but as you say, at least you know now and you can get on with it without havng to wait! Yay! Love the balloons too! No I couldn't see them earlier, so logged out, logged in and hey presto, there they are! 

Sam, can't believe you're still dreaming of ****! Guess I was lucky when I gave up, have not craved one since then.... think I'd throw up if I had one! Mind you, try telling me to give up wine and that's another matter! How was the check up for your pre cancerous thingie that you had? Forgive me if I missed it, so many pages to catch up on...

Hi to Anna F, I don't think it harms you to have cyclogest, some clinics say keep taking it, QM's protocol is stop taking it. They say your body should take over. 

Liz, get you! Moet! No wonder you felt squiffy!! 

Joy, sorry to hear about the endo. I agree, morphine rocks.... !

Sammy, congrats on the 3 embies, are they on board yet?

Wombly, what's going on!! I did laugh about your trip to Sainsburys for petrol. I do the same with my Boots vouchers.... ! 

Just P, so sorry to hear of your BFN. Thinking of you both.

Anyway, not much going on at this end.... just concluded that shopping on line is nearly as stressful as going to the supermarket!! 
Bye for now
Lou
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning!

Bel – well done on having a successful trip to Norway, it sounds lovely out there. Don’t worry about the dildo come, you’ll grow to get VERY used to them and having absolutely NO dignity at all  .
Brilliant news that tx will be starting so quickly for you. Fingers crossed for a lovely, successful outcome.
Oh and feel free to post away on here!

Bee – I too was told not to have reflexology during tx, but acu helps as far as I can tell and a recent article seems to be proving that particularly having it on the day of ET (before and after) can improve implantation rates. 
QM’s actually gave me the details of an acupuncturist (off the record of course  ).
Praying that your blood test comes back with positive results today  .

Jack – so sorry that you’ve had to go through another biochemical. My heart goes out to you and DP but as Lou says it seems that you are very strong together about this tx.  

Lou – it was only a thimble size glass of Moet and to be honest I didn’t think it was a patch on Veuve Cliquot (sp)!
Online shopping is a complete ‘mare but worth it when everything turns up in the van! I have no concept of sizes so usually end up with either tiny things that are neither use or ornament or whacking great big packs of things that I have no room to store them!  

Hello everyone else too – trying to get used to watching Freeview again, now the scaffold has gone up around our house for the loft conversion and we’ve lost our sky signal. Not that lives are ruled by telly or anything, but it’s pretty horrible not having it!  

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Jackeen - so sorry hun   how horrible that you have some symptoms to go with your grief  - and how annoying that you have to go into work  

Bel - your consultation sounds positive - sorry but it did make me chuckle about the dildo cam!! There may well be some more undignified situations yet!! Oh & welcome to the ICSI club too 

Sammy - how are the 3 amigoes doing?  

Liz - I watch Freeview, we decided to stop Sky when we were going through a cutting down expenses exercise - apart from being able to Sky+ things I can't say I really miss it!

Bee - GOOD LUCK for your test today      

Sarah - any sign of the witch yet? Its very annoying when she's not playing ball  - here's an AF dancy type thing for you           

Liz - you are a cheap date!! From what I've heard your tolerance for alcohol will go down quite a lot when you have Marvin too.

Joy - sorry you had not very nice news about your endo but hopefully as Bee says it shouldn't interfere too much  

On the cigarette front - I also gave up nearly 4yrs ago now (wow!) I still get taken by surprise by a craving (mostly when I've got PMT or am a bit tiddly) but have managed to abstain as I think the thought of starting it all up again now far outweighs the joy of 1 cigarette (which I also know won't taste anything like I remember it) - so well done on giving up ladies - keep strong Sam!!!

And yes I can see the balloon babies now!!!

Hello to everyone else - there's quite a few of us now!

Wombly x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Morning Girls

Thanks for all your comments. I don't know what I'd do without you all. Reading everyone's posts has been keeping me sane! For some reason, this time round has really hit DP and I much harder than previously. We are both feeling like we've been in a car crash or something. I hope this devastation lifts soon.  I've even tried eating brie and rare steak to cheer me up but it's not working. I feel so anxious and insecure this time round too. I just want to hide under a duvet and not come out ever again. I'm panicking and am all over the place. This is not like me at all.

But you girls! ... You're lifting my spirits! 

Liz, so pleased the scan went well. I'd love to see a bump pic! As far as I am concerned, it's not being insensitive it's giving us all hope! If you don't want to post one up, I understand. I'm looking forward to seeing the real thing on the 19th but in the meantime and loving hearing positive updates on Marvin!

Anna, welcome to the QM thread! You'll get lots of support here from all the lovely girls! It's been a godsend for me. Congratulations on your BFP! Lots of  and  ! I too was told at QM to stop the cyclogest but at Woking (our previous clinic) we were told to take it to week 12 if we were pg and week 24 (I think) it it was twins! Good luck with everything honey!

Sammy, congratulations on those three amigoes! Good luck for tomorrow. I hope you have your feet up and are watching DVDs and old movies to keep you happy and relaxed. Lots of   to you honey.

Bee, good luck today for your blood test. I'm  for you and hoping that everything is okay. Lots of  and  to you.

Wombly, loved the comb story. You almost made me spit my coffee out. Hope AF arrives for you soon. I have been late both times on the cycle after tx.

Jack, am so gutted for you. It's so horrible isn't it. I hope you and DP can find the strength to cope together  . Sorry you have to go in to work too. I've decided to go in partly because I know I'll just sit at home bawling my eyes out if I'm on my own.

Samia, don't worry about the bump pic. I loved seeing your bump. I kept focusing on the inspiration it gave me. You were quite right to bet annoyed about the meds. It's the bloody principle!

Sarah, what do you mean 'you'll get some balloon business'? Are you a balloner? (What is the name for a balloon making person?). Hope Wombly's AF dance works for you too honey 


Jo, sorry to hear about the endo honey. Hang in there. Stay positive  and keep looking forward and focus on the positive results that you're going to get! 

Belenzinha, am so pleased that you're starting tx so soon. Good luck and lots of   to you. I'm very much looking forward to our Norwegian updates! I've been thinking about overseas treatment lately and am very curious to hear how it all works so please stay on this thread and keep us informed!

Lou, thanks for your wishes. Hope on line shopping gets easier. I've been spending hours browsing a U.S. website selling lots of different hand made items. I've literally spent about 50 hours of my life recently just looking and looking. I did buy a lovely all in one for my friends baby though and it's REALLY lovely so it was worth it. The website is http://www.etsy.com/

Sorry to those that I've missed, my head isn't completely with it right now. I am doing my best to get it back though! Am SO looking forward to seeing everyone on the 19th!

Lots of  to everyone!
JustP xx

PS, whoops, sorry for the long ramble too!

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165616.0


----------

